# Personality Disorder Test



## is_there_hope

Complete this test and post your results here 

URL: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv

*"...this test is not meant to be used as a diagnostic tool. Only a trained professional can properly diagnose a personality disorder."*

Should be quite obvious what sort of results you get but give it a shot. 
Here's me: very avoidant (surprise) :sus


Code:


Paranoid: 		Moderate	
Schizoid: 		Moderate	
Schizotypal: 		Moderate	
Antisocial: 		Low	
Borderline: 		Moderate	
Histrionic: 		Low	
Narcissistic: 		Moderate	
Avoidant: 		Very High
Dependent: 		High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: 	High

*It's probably a good idea to post the results using [CODE.] [/CODE.] tags or scroll down on the results page and choose: "Or copy/paste the following plaintext to display your results without HTML:"*


----------



## c0ry

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Eh, not too bad... I already knew I was very avoidant though =X


----------



## is_there_hope

Yea, you are not as mad as I am


----------



## shydirtbikeguy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

*Well, it looks like I"m insane *

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## is_there_hope

I think you just took the lead, Brightpaperwarewolf :boogie


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

Woohoo! You gotta be one insane dude/dudette to beat me!


----------



## Fairyxo

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## staystrong12

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Kelly

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Haha I hate these, but I took the time to do it so might as well post. I don't think I'm near this crazy.


----------



## solasum

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Well, that wasn't what I expected.


----------



## Toad Licker

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Catlover4100

Disorder Rating
Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## WinterDave

Disorder Rating
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal:Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic:High 
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## nightrain

I'm somewhat surprised by the results 

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## LostinReverie

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Girl_Loner

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal:Moderate 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

[email protected] getting high for histrionic!


----------



## UltraShy

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low *This means I won't shoot you with my .357*:lol
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate 
*Avoidant: Very High* 
Dependent: High 
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High*

Conclusion: I have OCD and Social Phobia, not exactly news to me. I know I've done that test before sometime.


----------



## GreenLantern

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal:Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## is_there_hope

UltraShy said:


> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low *This means I won't shoot you with my .357*:lol
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> *Avoidant: Very High*
> Dependent: High
> *Obsessive-Compulsive: High*
> 
> Conclusion: I have OCD and Social Phobia, not exactly news to me. I know I've done that test before sometime.


Haha, I got exactly the same result. I think I just found my soulmate :b


----------



## freedissonance

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

Ha, looks like I'm kind of a maniac. Granted, this is a pretty simplistic and poorly designed test. But I already think I exhibit many, sometimes contradictory personality types, though I haven't married any one of them. I'm just sleeping around with most of them


----------



## Braxietel

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Kaz

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## cels

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Dashman28

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## sidekick

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Agree with avoidant, disagree with borderline (but I know why they said that one is very high).


----------



## LoneLioness

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Aurora

EEK! I dont like the look of this.. but then Ive gotten completely different results on other tests.. :sus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Bredwh

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## bflygirl

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

* wanted to add something, I'm taking an antidepressant so my results right now might not be the same as my results in my "natural" state of being.


----------



## Perfectionist

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I was doing good till the last three.


----------



## 99x

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

hmm Not too bad


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Paranoid -High 
Schizoid - Moderate 
Schizotypal - Very High 
Antisocial - Moderate 
Borderline -	Low 
Histrionic - Moderate 
Narcissistic - High 
Avoidant - Very High 
Dependent - Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive - High


----------



## macM

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 


Interesting... I knew I was paranoid but I dont want to be a narcissist


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I think I literally fail this test.


----------



## jim695

I AM ONE MESSED UP HUMAN BEING !!! LOL

:boogie:clap:afr:troll:shock:doh:sas:banana

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Freedom2010

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Yeah. I'm pretty crazy too, lol.

Anyone on this site that didn't get "high" or "very high" on the avoident one?


----------



## John19

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## is_there_hope

John19 said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> I'm not sure if this is good or bad.


Well, compared to these other wackos you seem quite normal  (joking)
It's just a test but it showed my "problem areas" just as I expected.


----------



## Meli24R

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## morning_glory

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Eraserhead

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Most of it seems like BS to me. It's quite likely I do have AvPD, but the rest are rather doubtful.


----------



## Sierra83

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Ashram

Woohoo!

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I've done this test before and I've actually gotten _crazier _over the years, according to it. Used to only be high/very high for histrionic and avoidant.


----------



## Halfie

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Schizoid and avoidant personality are mutually exclusive: "Unlike avoidants, schizoids genuinely prefer to be alone and do not secretly wish for popularity." I think the test does a bad job of distinguishing between somebody that is actually schizoid (lacking in emotional needs) and somebody that is just detached from their emotions because their emotions are too strong for them to deal with.


----------



## rachelynn

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Interesting...


----------



## erdecis

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## crazylazy

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

I don't think I did very well.


----------



## tutliputli

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Laconic1

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Hhmm, nothing I didn't already know. I was surprised by the Paranoid, Schizoid, and Schizotypal scores, though. They do explain a few things...


----------



## Freiheit

Disorder Rating 

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Chrysalii

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I knew I was messed up before.


----------



## Black_Widow

I have to admit the results I've got have somewhat concerned me:

Disorder | Rating	
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I already knew/suspected alot of this stuff, but not all of it. Particularly not the borderline part!  I'm seriously hoping that that's a mistake!


----------



## MissMay1977

Ok that was a long dang test. Good Lord! But I got through it and it was worth it. I will post my results but keep in mind I am bipolar so the answers to the questions would change with my mood. Here it is. Not too proud of it. What the freak! The code is not working for me. 


Gosh nevermind! grrrrrrrr sorry


----------



## Biscuit

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

mmm....even I don't think I'm quite that crazy  
I think some of the questions should be more clear, because maybe they mean when "you think others talk negatively about you" as them totally destroying you and hating you behind your back, where i thought them saying something like hoq you need to be less selfish, or work harder, etc.


----------



## Biscuit

although, my results might explain why it doesn't help when both biology and sociology are both working against you


----------



## Black_Widow

Biscuit said:


> mmm....even I don't think I'm quite that crazy
> I think some of the questions should be more clear, because maybe they mean when "you think others talk negatively about you" as them totally destroying you and hating you behind your back, where i thought them saying something like hoq you need to be less selfish, or work harder, etc.


I think you make a very good point there. Particularly - as far as I'm remembering - those questions only allowed you to give yes/no answers, when in my case 'sometimes' or 'occasionally' would have probably been a more accurate answer.


----------



## trevor35th

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Does this mean I'm moderately paranoid schizophrenic? Please say noooo.. :afr :lol


----------



## milo001

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

i'm not very honest with some of my answers.


----------



## milo001

Black_Widow said:


> I think you make a very good point there. Particularly - as far as I'm remembering - those questions only allowed you to give yes/no answers, when in my case 'sometimes' or 'occasionally' would have probably been a more accurate answer.


totally agree with you.sometimes it's pretty hard to make choices because it's not always yes or no.


----------



## Blondie789

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Biscuit

I tend to have issues in general with tests/quizzes because I think too much about the questions and tend to take the opposite meanings from them than what was actually intended 

Also, people have became too familiarized with psychological quizzes, and i know that at least when I do them, I am influenced because I know what disorder the question is implying.


----------



## BobNothing

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## gopherinferno

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low




I need my people!


----------



## Traci

Paranoid Disorder: Moderate 
Schizoid Disorder: Moderate 
Schizotypal Disorder: Moderate 
Antisocial Disorder: Low 
Borderline Disorder: Low 
Histrionic Disorder: Moderate 
Narcissistic Disorder: Low 
Avoidant Disorder: Very High 
Dependent Disorder: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder: Moderate


----------



## Keirelle

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Yeah, sounds like me. I am surprised by the obsessive compulsive bit though. I didn't really answer some as honestly as I might, only because I felt the wording was a bit too strong.. I guess i would have chosen 'sometimes' for those, but instead I said no.. when it's not exactly right either.

I am VERY surprised borderline is even higher than avoidant and dependant....yikes!


----------



## is_there_hope

ohpewp said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Moderate
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
> 
> I need my people!


You are normal. Get out of my thread! :boogie


----------



## is_there_hope

Keirelle said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Low
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
> 
> Yeah, sounds like me. I am surprised by the obsessive compulsive bit though. I didn't really answer some as honestly as I might, only because I felt the wording was a bit too strong.. I guess i would have chosen 'sometimes' for those, but instead I said no.. when it's not exactly right either.
> 
> I am VERY surprised borderline is even higher than avoidant and dependant....yikes!


What do you mean surprised by obsessive compulsive? "Moderate" doesn't really mean anything. Basically it goes like if you get "very high" you are likely to have a personality disorder. And yes, it's just a test but it does perfect job in pointing out the problem areas I have.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Keirelle

is_there_hope said:


> What do you mean surprised by obsessive compulsive? "Moderate" doesn't really mean anything. Basically it goes like if you get "very high" you are likely to have a personality disorder. And yes, it's just a test but it does perfect job in pointing out the problem areas I have.


You care why I am surprised by that? hehe Well, I guess I just don't see myself as being like that, but then, I do have some weird things I NEED to do (like how I can't go to the washroom without locking the door and running water or something, or how I can't touch public door handles, etc). And like I said, I didn't answer the way I might have, I just feel this test wasn't very accurate. Then again, most of the time I knew what they were going for, so it was hard to do properly anyway...


----------



## laura024

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## is_there_hope

Keirelle said:


> You care why I am surprised by that? hehe Well, I guess I just don't see myself as being like that, but then, I do have some weird things I NEED to do (like how I can't go to the washroom without locking the door and running water or something, or how I can't touch public door handles, etc). And like I said, I didn't answer the way I might have, I just feel this test wasn't very accurate. Then again, most of the time I knew what they were going for, so it was hard to do properly anyway...


Yes I care. :b Thanks for your time. :yes


----------



## TipTup

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

... that about sums me up. :?


----------



## solitarymonkey

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:afr 5 "VERY HIGH"'S?! this is worse than i expected!! maybe i didnt answer it right? i hope.. >.<


----------



## Polar

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Pfft, I think I'm more effed up than this.


----------



## Seigfried22

This is what I got-(when filled out correctly)
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal:High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

I don't think these tests are that accurate though.


----------



## Under Pressure

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

It looks like I have bigger problems than just SA.


----------



## determinedtowin

Silly because they can all relate to a lot of other disorders ... but here goes ...

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## veryshyperson

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## sadsurvivor

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Tuppy

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## John_in_SF

Paranoid: No, but everyone thinks I am.
Schizoid: None of your business.
Schizotypal: Did the aliens send you?
Antisocial: F*** off mate.
Borderline: I'd tell you but you will leave me.
Histrionic: Oh yes, yes, yes, a hundred bazillion times yes!
Narcissistic: You ought to know by now.
Avoidant: 
Dependent: Um, what do you think?
Obsessive-Compulsive: I keep worrying that I might be.


----------



## tremelo

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

yay, now i feel even better about myself!


----------



## kenny87

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## jjyiss

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

borderline may be correct, but im not so sure about being narcissistic. anyways that was fun.


----------



## childofsolitude

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## mombow

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

lmao, I cant say I disagree with any of it..


----------



## Amocholes

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## MaidMarian

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Georgina 22

Paranoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Crimson

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

No surprises there.


----------



## Indy

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

LOL! I'm crazier than I thought. :um


----------



## JMX

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

Seems accurate.


----------



## LostPancake

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Yep, that's me. Crazy. But their borderline setting is a wee bit too sensitive, I think.


----------



## RedTulip

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## ECS Dave

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Golly, I'm surprised by the results...
However, still wondering what it all means 

Be Well!
ECS Dave


----------



## seanybhoy

Paranoid: Low 

Schizoid: Moderate 

Schizotypal: Moderate 

Antisocial: Low 

Borderline: Very High 

Histrionic: Moderate 

Narcissistic: Moderate 

Avoidant: Moderate 

Dependent: Moderate 

Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## yellowpaper

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## complex

*Interesting*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## GhostX

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

pfff this test is terrible, some of the questions do come into the way I think but it takes it to a higher level of being paranoid and crazy : S 

Anyway it was fun to do


----------



## jim695

Hoo Boy!
I guess this makes me crazy as a loon !!!
I am one messed up dude. LOL

:mum:afr:sus:um:sigh:flush:eyes

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## SoloSage

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## TP23

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Avoidant, Dependent & Paranoid.


----------



## Bad Religion

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Desperate

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very high
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm not sure I agree with these results.. There were a few questions I didn't really understand so I marked whatever... Oh well I guess..


----------



## Holly Short

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## vivienlyle13

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Man, this was hard. How the heck am I supposed to know how other people perceive me? Nobody talks to me, and even if they did, how would I know if they were lying? I guess the whole paranoid thing works there doesn't it?


----------



## Deva

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


Interesting results. I never saw myself as Narcissistic. I think the possible answers to the questions (either yes or no) were too limiting. Some of the time I would rather have answered "sometimes".


----------



## macM

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I did it again. Just out of interest. Looks like I got worse! lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

Havn't done this before.


----------



## unconvinced

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Wolfen

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Narcissistic, me???
"Lack of empathy" : this one's right, but all the others are way off.
I could start insulting myself now but I'm going to give it a miss.


----------



## AmethystDruid

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I don't know much about schizotypal. Isn't that when you frequently have unrealistic/magical thoughts? (I'm probably completly wrong with that I read about it once but it was years ago.)


----------



## Alone42Long

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

That was fun but I'm like the rest of you. on clarity of ?'s & more range.
I didn't know if afraid to be alone meant to not be around people or without a relationship for life. I'm not afraid to not be around people but am afraid of no relationship for life. Haven't been called this & that but figure some people prob. think it, etc.


----------



## Maiketh

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## lazy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

What the heck is schizotypical?? *googles*

I wonder what a "normal person" would score.


----------



## imt

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## sln1518

Disorder Rating
Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## BrainError

.


----------



## joe111

Paranoid: very high 
Schizoid: high
Schizotypal: very high
Antisocial: low
Borderline: very high
Histrionic: high
Narcissistic: moderate
Avoidant: very high
Dependent: very high
Obsessive-Compulsive: moderate


----------



## jblazer

These tests are stupid, who ever takes them are weak minded fools.


----------



## Delacroix

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

Yikes!


----------



## lastofthekews

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I can't see how i'm low antisocial, I haven't any friends, and sit at home alone every night.


----------



## southward

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Except for the Schizotypal, that seems about right. I took this test about 3 years ago and scored high on Paranoid, Borderline, Obsessive compulsive, and schizoid. So I think I am doing pretty well in comparison.


----------



## dreamer222

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Huh, interesting. I took a test like this before (not sure if it was the same one or not) and got higher on schizoid and schizotypal. I'm actually kind of surprised at getting low in schizoid...doesn't quite make sense.


----------



## Tall Steph

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Annie K

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Ceilidh

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## solitarymonkey

jblazer said:


> These tests are stupid, who ever takes them are weak minded fools.


people who believe these things more than a doctor's word, and takes them as law, are weakminded fools. having a laugh to "compare" how we apparently act, does not.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ Agree.

I'm not about to search through the last six pages to find mine, but I vaguely remember stating something along the lines of "I don't think I'm anywhere near that crazy".


----------



## solitarymonkey

i remember you saying something like that  somehow


----------



## numero1

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## hiimnotcool

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 



Sounds about right! My doctor said the same stuff.


----------



## hiimnotcool

numero1 said:


> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Wow. That's nuts. Do you go to a doctor or anything? That just seems like you said 'Yes' to most things.


----------



## RedStarCharlie

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I've done this test before and I used to have a lot of high/very high so I must be making some progress lol


----------



## kos

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Cyberboy82

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SilentArch

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Biscuit

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Well Then. I used to be very high for a bunch of things, so...Good?


----------



## SourD

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## My911GT2993

I'm suprised at the results, and I also think this test is inaccurate, but hey it's a quick online test so...
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
*Avoidant: Very High*
Dependant: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Cerberus

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Paranoid, schizoid, schizotypal (WTF!), narcissistic, and avoidant. 

I can see how the other labels would fit, but schizotypal doesn't seem to fit. Oh well, it's just an online test.


----------



## Clearly Obscure

*Glad this isn't really diagnostic...*

Heheh...I'm glad that I know better than to really trust online tests.

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low (I'm both glad and a bit shocked :/ )
Borderline: Very High (This is the reason I'm glad this is just a silly online test)
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Yikes.


----------



## tree1609

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

i think i have taken this before.... tests are crazzy


----------



## Coward

Oh dear 

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Zillah

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Wow, I might have been too optimistic about this :rain :sus


----------



## dollparts

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Mr.Anon

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Metallic

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Cerrada

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## ningamer

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## rainwater

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## The One

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal:High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## shygirl14

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## JackONeill

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Altoids9

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## euphoria

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I don't agree with the schizotypal part; I never experience psychotic thoughts or paranoia. I definitely am schizoid though, the few people that've known me figured it out pretty quickly.


----------



## Omnium11

Well I seem to be making huge gains in the paranoia / schizo departments. Seems I'm more neurotic since last time I took this test. Also it says I'm antisocial which is complete bs, I have way to much empathy for others. I must have filled it out wrong or something.

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## pinkgurl87

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low more 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 


--- 
makes sense Avoidant - that relates to social anxiety , and I've been diagnosed with borderline Personality disorder, so makes sense why that was high.


----------



## rasr17

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Whoaah..


----------



## miminka

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate​
Hmm. I took this quiz before. I think my answers slightly changed though. But I really liked the questions. It's important not to take this very seriously.


----------



## Lumiere

I'm not really surprised by my results, I must say:

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate​


----------



## zookeeper

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Yay.


----------



## epril

Most low, schizotypal, histrionic, obsessive moderate, avoidant very high. I disagree with the moderates though. I think all are low except for avoidant


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


Meh, nothing new. I got the Avoidant and Dependent the last time I took this test.


----------



## scaredtolive

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Hypnotoad

Just saw this test thing. Here are my scores...ummm...Hmmmm...I think I'm crazier than I thought


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## John Paul

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Haha, cool. I don't agree with the Schizo bit though, at least I got low for Borderline.


----------



## scooby

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## whitesnake87

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I think the questions are misleading. Not sure if I agree with the results.


----------



## aviationboy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

not sure how accurate it is, i find the test is somewhat contradictory but anyway..


----------



## Hysteric

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Arachne

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## spar00

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

...:sus


----------



## Toedoe

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## babines

Halfie said:


> I think the test does a bad job of distinguishing between somebody that is actually schizoid (lacking in emotional needs) and somebody that is just detached from their emotions because their emotions are too strong for them to deal with.


Agree. The questions are so obvious, I don't take this seriously. Plus, those kind of tests are based on self-report so the results are easily biased by who the respondant wish to be and/or wish not to be.

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
*Avoidant: Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## SAgirl

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High - I don't think that I can agree being high in schizoid and schizotypal
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate - I don't think I agree with the Histronic or Borderline either
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low (very true) 
Avoidant: Very High (very true) 
Dependent: High (Very True) 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High (Obsessions, but no Compulsions)


----------



## crissyfa

I did better that I thought =)

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## radames

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Interesting results. Good to know the details.


----------



## katnip43

Apparently I'm pretty messed up:

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv


----------



## Tangent

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## bowlingpins

solitarymonkey said:


> people who believe these things more than a doctor's word, and takes them as law, are weakminded fools. having a laugh to "compare" how we apparently act, does not.


I haven't seen the test yet but it probably uses the same criteria doctors use to make a personality disorder diagnosis. These criteria aren't that esoteric and you could find them using a simple online search (maybe in wikipedia, definitely in DSMIV if you want to be thorough). If the test makers wanted to, they could construct this test to give reliable results.


----------



## Silence

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

woo I'm a mess...


----------



## MrNoah

Paranoid - High
Schizoid - Moderate
Schizotypal - Very High
Antisocial - Moderate
Borderline - Low
Histrionic - High
Narcissistic - High
Avoidant - Very High
Dependent - Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive - Low

This was a weird test. I certainly don't feel schizotypal. Or histrionic for that matter!


----------



## whatev133

(removed by me for privacy reasons)


----------



## saym

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Meli24R

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## dlennr

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## mkp1974

Paranoid - High
Schizoid- Moderate
Schizotypal- Low
Antisocial - Low
Borderline- Low
Histrionic- Low
Narcissistic- Low
Avoidant- High
Dependent- Moderate
OCD- Low


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I don't agree with the obsessive-compulsive and antisocial levels!


----------



## Sabreth

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

As with all online tests, you should take the results with a grain of salt.


----------



## freedomseeker

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

EEEEEEEKS, I'm not so sure I like the answers I got. Geez, I don't even know what some of them mean (and I scored High and Very High on those ones). What's Schizotypal and Histrionic anyway? Hah, they should have had a test for stupidity, I probably would have scored through the roof on that one. LOL


----------



## zta

Great Results!

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive:


----------



## zta

freedomseeker said:


> What's Schizotypal and Histrionic anyway?


Histrionic is when someone has exaggerated moods to gain attention. (Think of a drama queen.)

Schizotypal is when people are unaffected by other's emotions and are unable to emotionally connect to people. I think it also includes difficulty in reading people. (I think this is correct but I'm not sure.) However, I scored very high in schizoid but I'm great at reading people and my second dominant cognitive process is extraverted feeling (if anyone is familiar with mbti). I think introverts end up in this category in these kinds of online tests.

Does anyone know the difference between schizoid and schizotypal?


----------



## Blue Tyde

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: high

I doubt this is true.. but interesting.


----------



## nicole1234

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

*runs to make appointment with a therapist*


----------



## Forest

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## princessduck

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

I agree on a certain extend...But narcissistic- I really don't agree...but in rest...oh well...

It seems I am cuckoo!!

*runs to make an appointment with an exorcist!!*


----------



## SK7

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Miami

Paranoid:High 
Schizoid:Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Attica! Attica!

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

Makes sense I guess.. except I really don't think i'm histrionic, lol. I never realy thought of myself as being obsessive-compulsive either.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy

Now I really feel crazy.


Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## kanarazu

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

ahhhhhhh


----------



## freedomseeker

zta said:


> Histrionic is when someone has exaggerated moods to gain attention. (Think of a drama queen.)
> 
> Schizotypal is when people are unaffected by other's emotions and are unable to emotionally connect to people. I think it also includes difficulty in reading people. (I think this is correct but I'm not sure.) However, I scored very high in schizoid but I'm great at reading people and my second dominant cognitive process is extraverted feeling (if anyone is familiar with mbti). I think introverts end up in this category in these kinds of online tests.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between schizoid and schizotypal?


Hmmm, strange, I don't happen to fit into either of those categories, regardless of what my results say. I can read people very well, I get very affected by others' emotions and I connect to them (other people) wonderfully. As for my "supposedly" being histrionic (ie: a drama queen), wow, nothing could be further from the truth. I never exaggerate my moods to gain attention, I _hate_ attention, and so-much-so that I do everything I possibly can to avoid it. Oh well, online questionnaires, what you can expect? :b

Thanks so much for filling me on what those things mean, though, I really do appreciate your taking the time to do so. As for the difference between schizoid and schizotypal, sorry, that too I have no idea about but would love to know.

ETA: Oops, almost forgot; I made my husband fill out the questionnaire too, (just for fun) and, of all things, he scored "LOW" on each and every answer. No moderate, no high, no very high...nothing but low, low, low. Sheesh, must be nice!


----------



## contranigma

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

wow! very surprised by these results


----------



## Xephere

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

That's not good....:no


----------



## Darkjackwolf

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## momentoftruth

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## hey25

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

...


----------



## RoninDistance

Yay, I'm nucking futs!!! :um

*Disorder | Rating*

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## lastofthekews

lastofthekews said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


I've just done the test again, and appear to be going in the right direction :boogie

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## xDreamer

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## cyndy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate

i don't know what schizotypal means. gonna go look that up now


----------



## cyndy

ok, found out the schizotypal thingie explains my interest in the occult and ancient religions, and etc. and the fact that i am an eccentric freak and have been told so by SSOOOO many people since i was 12.


----------



## cyndy

k, just took it again cuz there were some questions i really wanted to think about.....i tried to do it very quickly the first time. also wasn't totally honest on some the first time (doing something that could land you in jail, etc.) so here's me
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## letitrock

Black_Widow said:


> I think you make a very good point there. Particularly - as far as I'm remembering - those questions only allowed you to give yes/no answers, when in my case 'sometimes' or 'occasionally' would have probably been a more accurate answer.


Me too, I would've like to say sometimes or whatever for some questions

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## sociallyconscious

this test made me feel kind of bad about myself.

Results: 
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive Compulsive: High


----------



## milkyx

Could have been worse...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## bowlingpins

zta said:


> Does anyone know the difference between schizoid and schizotypal?


Schizotypal has odd thinking patterns, behaviors and perceptions (for example thinking that a television program is talking about them) and schizoid does not.
I don't think anyone should take the results of this test very seriously, it is only an online test not some official diagnosis. who knows how accurate it is?


----------



## bowlingpins

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

Disorder Rating
Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## p cdn

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## DSPFrat

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

geez, I have a high rating in all but 2. I sound insane.


----------



## justforester

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Moderate
*Schizoid: High*
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
*Avoidant: Very High *
*Dependent: High *
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I guess this is pretty accurate.....


----------



## Mackenzie

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## OneSky

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Genelle

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Pocketfox

I scored high on both avoidant and dependent, and moderate on paranoid. Definitely avoidant.


----------



## layitontheline

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


took it again, got this

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

not much has changed, even though I'm not really suprised :lol


----------



## Chemical Imbalance

Wow.

According to this quiz, I'm seriously f**ked up.

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## shymouse

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

just avoidant i guess.


----------



## shadowmask

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Oh wow...I'm relatively normal :um Except for the avoidant part :x


----------



## zomgz

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Interesting about the schizotypal... kinda scary sounding haha.


----------



## nerozone84

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## AHolivier

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## bunnie

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## JFmtl

*Disorder | Rating*
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I guess i'm very avoidant, and paranoid and dependent...


----------



## sprout

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Lithium4

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low more 
Borderline: Low more 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## F1X3R

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## bread6

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## odicepaul

I don't know how much reality goes into these tests, but here goes.
Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## michellemybelle

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

This is pretty much what I expected lol as you said =3 Interesting test, thanks.*


----------



## retropat

I got a very high in avoidant and highs in obsessive compulsive and dependent. The rest were all lows.


----------



## webguy

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Well, to analyze these results, _I am a paranoid loner who thinks he is a god, but needs the approval of others in order to cope with how sucky he views his god hood to be._


----------



## TimeisAllAround

Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
I got those and low on everything else. I didn't really realize how obsessive-compulsive I am. It's surprising but it kind of makes sense.


----------



## brokensaint

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:um

Wow, I better be a lion or something in my next life.:roll


----------



## Wolfen

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Narcissistic, moi?
The rest is about right.


----------



## VIncymon

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Hm.. not so bad.


----------



## mynamesnia

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Unknownn

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## SilentLoner

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## rhymsey

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: Very High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 

didnt think i was that crazy lol


----------



## jollybeans

MY LIFE SUCKS:
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## sanspants08

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Thus confirming my suspicions that I'm just a weirdo :b


----------



## InThe519

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: *Moderate*
Schizoid: *Low*
Schizotypal: *Moderate*
Antisocial: *Moderate*
Borderline: *Low*
Histrionic: *High*
Narcissistic: *Moderate*
Avoidant: *Moderate*
Dependent: *Low*
Obsessive-Compulsive: *Low*


----------



## ktbare

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## rupertthebear

*results*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

surprise surprise,i have actually been diagnosed with borderline personality disorder.


----------



## Strombidae

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Some things are a bit inaccurate, such as Borderline. I should be low on that.


----------



## Chris1987

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## tutliputli

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Fenren

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

:blank


----------



## locsaf

.


----------



## Crunchie

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

*It's pretty nonsense,
and has many counteraction...*


----------



## Catlover4100

Catlover4100 said:


> Disorder Rating
> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


I took it again... a little improvement:clap

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## numero1

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## ostorozhno

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

No surprise there; especially about the paranoia.


----------



## ecotec83

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal:High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline:Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic:Low 
Avoidant:High 
Dependent:High 
Obsessive-Compulsive:High

This would be why i want to see a therapist instead of having just a counsellor. Too bad there is such a shortage around my area that wait lists are long and getting a referral is next to impossible.


----------



## Pialicious88

numero1 said:


> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Moderate
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


i'm a lil similar lol

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## FishingWithLoki

*Not sure what to make of this...*

...but here goes:

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Hamster

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

i think this test is a bit extreme with their results


----------



## ScarredTissue

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## FaintOfHearts

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## hopelesslyshy

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## untouchable

wow
now i feel awkward...
Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Pialicious88

i'm still trying to find who matches me lol


----------



## TheCanadian1

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Larkspur

*Disorder* | Rating
*Paranoid:* High
*Schizoid:* Moderate
*Schizotypal:* Very High
*Antisocial:* Moderate
*Borderline:* Very High
*Histrionic:* High
*Narcissistic:* High
*Avoidant: *Very High
*Dependent:* High
*Obsessive-Compulsive: *High

Wow. :um


----------



## Always been shy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## lele

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Blackvixzin

*Disorder* *Rating*
*Paranoid:* *Low*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Low* *
Avoidant:* *High* 
*Dependent:* *High* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

*Not quite what I expected.* :sus
*


----------



## Emerald3

> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Hmm, quite high for most. Not very hopeful! :blank


----------



## bookscoffee

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## lenny4

*My results*

It didnt tell me anything I didnt already know :|

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Paranoid: Moderate - I smoked too much weed
Schizoid: Moderate - I can be a bit cold sometimes
Schizotypal: High - I'm just naturally wierd
Antisocial: Moderate - This should be low really
Borderline: Very High - Well, I'm borderline so this is hardly a revelation
Histrionic: Low - I don't like to make a fuss
Narcissistic: Low - I'm the least narcissistic person I know
Avoidant: Very High - Well, social phobia, avoidant, same difference
Dependent: Very High - Lol, wut? Well, I suppose I am a bit of a mama's boy...
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low - Yeah, I'm definately not obsessive 

So basically, two of the 'very high' ones I already knew... Dependant is a bit of a shock though, I always thought I was very self-reliant...:|


----------



## its_a_rick

*Paranoid:* *Low* *
Schizoid:* *Moderate* *
Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Low* *
Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *Low* 
*Avoidant:* *High* 
*Dependent:* *Low* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

**Nothing surprising really*


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Wierd that anti-social was low. I thought avoidant and anti-social would go hand in hand.


----------



## hiimnotcool

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> Wierd that anti-social was low. I thought avoidant and anti-social would go hand in hand.


Not even close. Anti social doesn't mean you avoid people. It means you're cruel and don't have any feelings or sympathy toward other people at all. Anti social is basically a nicer way of saying sociopath.


----------



## Colorblind

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## karis

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## toffee

Paranoid Personality Disorder:Low
Schizoid Personality Disorder:Low
Schizotypal Personality Disorder:Moderate
Antisocial Personality Disorder:Low
Borderline Personality Disorder:Very High
Histrionic Personality Disorder:Moderate
Narcissistic Personality Disorder:Low
Avoidant Personality Disorder:Very High
Dependent Personality Disorder:High
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder:High


----------



## fhoadv

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## shypaige

*personality test results*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Lovesick Loner

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Hmm, I totally agree with avoidant, dependent, and obsessive. Not sure where the high rating on schizotypal came from. Histrionic is a bit of a surprise, too.


----------



## sda0

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Very interesting.


----------



## Rainy

Paranoid: *Very high*
Schizoid: *Moderate*
Schizotypal: *Very high*
Antisocial: *Moderate*
Borderline: *Very high*
Histrionic: *Moderate*
Narcissistic: *High*
Avoidant: *Very high*
Dependent: *High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell.


----------



## goldenslumber

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Oneiros

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

lol, this is epic. I'm pretty screwed. :evil


----------



## Procrastinator

Looks like I'm off to be sectioned!

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## shy_guy

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

*


----------



## AshCash

are you serious,there's a test lol!


----------



## FakeFur

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## muntix

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Wehttam

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Very High	
Narcissistic: Very High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## xerwb2

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Lol. Ok.


----------



## viciousdelicious

*Paranoid:* *Low 
**Schizoid:* *Low* *
Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Moderate* *
Histrionic:* *High* 
*Narcissistic:* *High* *
Avoidant:* *High* *
Dependent:* *High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

i'm surprised antisocial wasn't higher. and histrionic wasn't lower :afr 
hehe i love these dumb tests 
*


----------



## Shadowsgirl

*Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## escape

> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Very High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Interesting. Don't think I can trust that site though


----------



## lissa530

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Bekah

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: *Very High*
Schizoid: *Moderate*
Schizotypal: *High*
Antisocial: *High*
Borderline: *Very High*
Histrionic: *Moderate*
Narcissistic: *High*
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*

Oh dear didnt think it would be that bad


----------



## solitarian

*Results*

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Hmmmm. Avoidant, yes. OCD, yes. Not sure about Narcissistic or Schizotypal.


----------



## judge72

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## LesterKnox

*Paranoid: **Very High*
*Schizoid: **Moderate*
*Schizotypal: **High*
*Antisocial: **Moderate*
*Borderline: **Moderate*
*Histrionic: **Moderate*
*Narcissistic: **High*
*Avoidant: **Very High*
*Dependent: **Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive: **High*


----------



## citizenerased1987

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*

Ok, so I can understand the avoidant but borderline:no ( i d'ont think so)


----------



## Yverinrey

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Yeah, that's me in a nutshell. I'm paranoid every waking moment of my life. Highly apathetic to most things said in conversation. Makes me "boring" when really it's the other person who's boring - oh look, there goes my narcissism! I've always been highly independent as well. All of these are a guarantee that I'll have no friends or get laid for the rest of my life.


----------



## aw3se4dr5

*Paranoid:* *Very High* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *High* 
*Borderline:* *Very High* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* 
*Narcissistic:* *Very High* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *Moderate* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High

I have absolutely no idea as to what these results mean. >=/
*


----------



## PanicStruck

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *High**Schizoid:* *Moderate*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/paranoid-schizoid/board.html*Schizotypal:* *High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/paranoid-schizoid/board.html*Antisocial:* *Moderate*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/antisocial-personality/board.html*Borderline:* *Moderate*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/borderline-personality/board.html*Histrionic:* *Low*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/histrionic-personality/board.html*Narcissistic:* *High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/narcissistic-personality/board.html*Avoidant:* *High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/avoidant-shyness/board.html*Dependent:* *Very High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/dependent-personality/board.html*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## sash

*my score*

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## Steve123

Uh oh.
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## myhalo123

Paranoid: low
Schizoid: low
Schizotypal: low
Antisocial: low
Borderline: moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I call B.S. I am not moderately histrionic for starters. I don't seek attention (ok, what do you call this rant? lol) and I am not moderately dependent. I am an only child! I cling to no one except me! : P 
And moderately borderline? Uh no. No anger and no mood swings. The rest it nailed for the most part, avoidant? Uh yeah! lol


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o

*Paranoid: low
**Schizoid: moderate
**Schizotypal: high
**Antisocial: low
**Borderline: very high
**Histrionic: high
**Narcissistic: moderate
**Avoidant: high
**Dependent: high
**Obsessive-Compulsive: moderate

*err...


----------



## Sabriella

* Paranoid:* *Low* *
Schizoid:* *Moderate* *
Schizotypal:* *High* *
Antisocial:* *Low* *
Borderline:* *Moderate* *
Histrionic:* *High* *
Narcissistic:* *Low* *
Avoidant:* *Very High* *
Dependent:* *High* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

OK, I am NOT histrionic. I hate attention. The only question I answered positively in regards to attention was the one about exaggerating illness or weakness (which I did when I was younger so that my parents would spoil me :blush). But I am dependent and obsessive-compulsive.


----------



## daisycakes

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## FX4

*Paranoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*
Hope i posted this right?


----------



## vulgar

lol..

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

How amusing. At least I'm only seriously diagnosed with 2 of these.


----------



## belle33

I'm new but this looked like "fun".. lol*

Paranoid:* *Moderate**
Schizoid:* *High* *
Schizotypal:* *High* *
Antisocial:* *Low* *
Borderline:* *Low* *
Histrionic:* *Moderate* *
Narcissistic:* *High**
Avoidant:* *Very High* *
Dependent:* *High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## Shy mike

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Half_A_Person

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid*: *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic: High
Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
*


----------



## FBH

Why not?

Paranoid: *Low*
Schizoid: *Low*
Schizotypal: *Moderate*
Antisocial: *Low*
Borderline: *Low*
Histrionic: *Moderate*
Narcissistic: *Moderate*
Avoidant: *High*
Dependent: *High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*


----------



## Lost_loner

Paranoid: moderate
Schizoid: *High* 
Schizotypal: *High*
Antisocial: moderate
Borderline: moderate
Histrionic: *High*
Narcissistic: moderate
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *Very High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*


I didn't get a "low" in anything.


----------



## thewall

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## MadCap Laughing

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Well, imagine that!


----------



## Squizzy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


I took this test as honestly as possible. Good to know I am the female version of a psychopath


----------



## FBH

Squizzy said:


> I took this test as honestly as possible. Good to know I am the female version of a psychopath


Nah, you're missing the most important part of being a psychopath. 



Squizzy said:


> Antisocial: Low


----------



## compulsive dreamer

*oh my god :O*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High <- I already knew it :b


----------



## compulsive dreamer

Lost_loner said:


> Paranoid: moderate
> Schizoid: *High*
> Schizotypal: *High*
> Antisocial: moderate
> Borderline: moderate
> Histrionic: *High*
> Narcissistic: moderate
> Avoidant: *Very High*
> Dependent: *Very High*
> Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*
> 
> I didn't get a "low" in anything.


 well i considered "moderate" as low in my case  lol 
but it's just a test, you know if you're antisocial or not!


----------



## Refused

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Lady Bree

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Nintendo

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High


----------



## jeneep

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## lyricalillusions

*Disorder* *Rating* 
* Paranoid:* *Low* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Very High* 
*Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## unknownerror

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Not one low, nice..


----------



## Milco

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Guess it is important to note that all people have things that fall into these categories. Whether or not it is a disorder really only comes down to if that specific thing is hurting your life in a severe way.
And they are not completely disjoint, so scoring in one will likely 'earn' you a few points in another.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I knew about Obsessive-Compulsive, that's for sure.


----------



## bfree15

*Paranoid: High*
*Schizoid: Moderate*
*Schizotypal: Moderate*
*Antisocial: Low*
*Borderline: Low*
*Histrionic: Moderate*
*Narcissistic: Low*
*Avoidant: Very High*
*Dependent: Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive: Low*


----------



## PsyKat

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Ooh, no surprises here. :um


----------



## anniemack

why u mad?


----------



## kpnutfree

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *High*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Very High*
*Narcissistic:* *Very High*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*
Oh dear...


----------



## eejm

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

Hmm. I wouldn't have put myself at such a high level for Borderline, since I'm not particularly needy or clingy, and because I hate being the center of attention. I also would have rated myself lower on Dependency and higher in the Antisocial area.


----------



## lemoniain

That was interesting, thanks
Paranoid: low
Schizoid: high
Schizotypal: high
Antisocial: moderate
Borderline: low
Histrionic: moderate
Narcissistic: high
Avoidant: high
Dependent: low
Obsessive-Compulsive: moderate


----------



## erasercrumbs

Paranoid: high
Schizoid: moderate
Schizotypal: very high
Antisocial: low
Borderline: very high
Histrionic: high
Narcissistic: low
Avoidant: very high 
Dependent: very high
Obsessive-Compulsive: high

No surprises here.

We need a series of trading cards with our pictures on one side and our list of maladies and mental illness statistics on the other. And they could come packed with Prozac-laced gum.


----------



## eejm

erasercrumbs said:


> We need a series of trading cards with our pictures on one side and our list of maladies and mental illness statistics on the other. And they could come packed with Prozac-laced gum.


That would be _awesome_.


----------



## solitarymonkey

solitarymonkey said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Very High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> :afr 5 "VERY HIGH"'S?! this is worse than i expected!! maybe i didnt answer it right? i hope.. >.<


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

thought i'd take this test again, 9 months on, see what has changed. nice to know i'm less paranoid :b


----------



## superhappyfunchica

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
*Schizotypal: High*
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
*Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
*Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I don't really get what this "schizotypal" thing means. But yup, I've always known I'm ultra avoidant. At least I'm moderate in most things! lol


----------



## blahgman

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

*sighs* not too bad i guess lol


----------



## pollster

Yep. Avoidant. That's me.



Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Atari82

*Paranoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizoid:* *Low* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* 
*Borderline:* *Moderate* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* 
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## yourfavestoner

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

A high narcissism? I have tons of empathy, but I do need praise from others to give myself self-worth, so I guess it decided to give me "high" narcissism.


----------



## Stargirl09

Nuh-uh I wouldn't rate that test. It thinks it knows me but it doesn't, I mean-schizotypal? it's fake surely? Histornic? there was only 1 question that related to histronic behaviour.


----------



## Erasure

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## TenYears

Oh ****!

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## shifter

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## gaTess

Paranoid: Very High 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low 

:|


----------



## laura024

laura024 said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## tim78

Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: VeryDisorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Alimar

I won't complete the test, I'm already DX with Borderline Personality Disorder!


----------



## CCS

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: high

That cant be good.
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## jbjlove

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: *High*
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Well, that's better than I expected!


----------



## Rydan

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Confused about this test. Some of these seem pretty accurate. Didn't know what histrionic was, but now I know, despite this test, it is NOT me. I could be moderate but think that would be stretching it.


----------



## my shell

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

the avoidant and paranoid results werent exactly a suprise


----------



## Akane

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

Yay I'm schizoid now and potentially schizophrenic. I think the narcissistic is a little off on everyone. The questionaire has more questions on your need for appraisal and so forth than on whether you feel empathy or care about people. That way people who just want to fit in are going to score higher on that without it being entirely accurate.


----------



## lonelyjew

*Paranoid:* *Low* 
 *Schizoid:* *Low* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/antisocial-personality/board.html *Borderline:* *Low
**Histrionic:* *Moderate
*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/histrionic-personality/board.html *Narcissistic:* *Low* 
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/dependent-personality/board.html *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## scarpia

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Sare

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

O well.


----------



## Cest La Vie

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## deadwarrior666

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## Arisa1536

interesting..i do not like the narcism one

*Disorder | Rating*
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: *High*
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *Very High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Twice on Time

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very high 
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Not too bad i think...i didn't realize i was all that paranoid until i answered some of those questions though. The More You Know!

my heart sank when i saw my HPD score. attention seekers are exactly the kind of people i despise. but looking in the past, i've been known to be a wee bit dramatic...*sigh* oh well


----------



## MagusAnima

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Hmm, that's a lot worse than I thought, it's surprising how dependent I am on other people considering that I'm generally afraid of most people... :con

I also didn't know I was THAT paranoid, on the other hand, the other day in my art class I thought the whole class + the teacher were praising my work because they were all in on playing some kind of cruel joke on me. (I still think my work is all rubbish). :blank

I hate group discussions, that lesson made me sweat so much, it was disgusting. :S


----------



## Phoenixker

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Ha I thought my paranoia would be higher as I'm VERY paranoid about things lol But I'm not surprised about my dependence I do depend a lot on people.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Look at all that disorder. :shock

---

Edit: Ok, this is very interesting. I remember doing this test before and indeed I did almost 5 years ago. I had even saved my results somehow, and here they are:

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

According to this I have gotten worse.


----------



## Doc Rice

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## kirribilli

Disorder	Rating
Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Moderate
Histrionic:	High 
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent: Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## CWe

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## jab_au

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Nathan18

*Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

*Pretty surprised by the dependent score. The rest seems about right.


----------



## Marasa

*s:*

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Low* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *High* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum​


----------



## flyinginside

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Falcons84

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Amanda123

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## tony93

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I feel embarrassed about the histrionic score :| the rest is about right


----------



## kirstie

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## FunkMonk

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## herb the dolphin

They make it pretty obvious how to answer the questions in order to get a 'crazy' response.


----------



## Emmz

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Never expected to get "low" for antisocial...haha.


----------



## superkitty

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Yeah I'm not really sure how I get low for antisocial either.


----------



## BBDain

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## JEmerson

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Indigo Flow

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## moxosis

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: *High*
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: _Low_
Borderline: _Low_
Histrionic: _Low_
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: _Low_


----------



## dougcyrus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html
hum this does not seem lik it should be me but i di dthe test multipale times before posting the results what sis allof yoiu think about your results i am unsure bu who knows


----------



## sda0

*Before Treatment:
*


sda0 said:


> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
> 
> Very interesting.


*
After 9 months of Treatment (Meds & Therapy):
*
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid:  Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline:  Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## shakeitup

paranoid: high
schizoid: moderate
schizotypical: moderate
anti-social: high
borderline: moderate
histrionic: moderate
narcissistic: low
avoidant: very high
dependant: low
obsessive-compulsive: high

:eyes


----------



## chrisb

I tried taking the test but got hung up on the results lolz

I actually fear being dependent on others, but unless I talk my thoughts out to someone and let the help me rationalize I will not be able to let the them go and why I always feel like I need to clarify..you see here we go..

any ways results

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ledzep

First post.Lets bring it.

Paranoid:Very High
Schizoid:High
Schizotypal:High
Antisocial:High
Borderline:Very High
Histrionic:Moderate
Narcissistic:Very High ( yeah i win the test.)
Avoidant:Very High
Dependent:Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:High


----------



## Tulio

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Justonekitty

Your Results:

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Low	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Low	more info | forum
Borderline:	Moderate	more info | forum
Histrionic:	Low	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	Low	more info | forum
Avoidant:	High	more info | forum
Dependent:	Moderate	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	more info | forum


----------



## lippe

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Harpuia

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## xAngelofDarknessx

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependant: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## steps

Paranoid: moderate
schizoid: moderate
schizotypal: high
antisocial: low
borderline: moderate
histronic: moderate
narcissistic: low
avoidant: very high
dependent: high
obsessive-compulsive: high


----------



## ness1246

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## natalieTHM

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## meowgirl

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## sansd

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## bowlingpins

8 months ago,



bowlingpins said:


> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent:	Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


And today

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: *Moderate*
Schizotypal: *Moderate*
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: *Moderate*
Avoidant: *Very High *
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*


----------



## plastics

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


wow, I'm getting more and more crazy haha.


----------



## thesilenthunter90

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I did this before and got different results except for the avoidant one ( thats not suprising really ) but I would never think of myself as paranoid.


----------



## Wanthelp

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/paranoid-schizoid/board.html *Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *Very High* *
Antisocial:* *High* 
*Borderline:* *Very High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/borderline-personality/board.html *
Histrionic:* *Very High* 
*Narcissistic:* *Very High* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *High* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

Well, guess I'm ****ed.


----------



## foodie

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## Whitney

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## scintilla

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Under17

I've not been diagnosed with a personality disorder nor do I think I have one myself but here goes.

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ImWeird

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

That didn't turn out as bad as I figured it would.


----------



## magdalena23

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Cerberus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Lasair

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## If Only

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## actionman

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Dont know what all this means????


----------



## MoonAngel

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## notyourstar

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Personally I disagree with the rating for Schiotypal and Histrionic, but everything else seems pretty accurate.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

lol I've taken this test before. I pretty much agree with it.

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## coloredcreative

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## EunieLuv

wow...I'm this bad...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## imt

imt said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


^^ That was a year ago

I see progress, even though these tests aren't dependable.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## JohnMartson

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## monswah

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## StarDS

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## eejm

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate 

I had several "Very Highs" five months ago and only one "Low." I've either made some progress or was just in a better mood today. I still wouldn't consider myself "High" in the histrionic category, but the rest is about right.


----------



## livefast3315

Are you kidding me?! :afr

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Rheffera

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I had a feeling Avoidant would come out high :roll
Im paranoid? :um

I'm pretty sure i don't have Histrionic, Schizoid or Schizotypal PD. :lol
Borderline, Dependent and Obsessive-Compulsive sound a lot like me though.


----------



## foremma

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Not too bad. I agree with the results, mostlyy.


----------



## Cataclysm Ballet

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

ive taken it before. i usually get very high for avoidant and high for dependent. moderate or low for the rest with maybe a high thrown in somewhere.


----------



## donavan

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## donavan

donavan said:


> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


i completly disagree with the schizotypal rating though


----------



## bowlingpins

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

The result is probably just due to the good day I had today.


----------



## grigori

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

This survey is crap. 71 yes or no questions can diagnose 10 different personality disorders? Please. (I mean, come on, the fact that I counted the questions - twice to make sure I was right - proves I should have scored higher on obsessive compulsive!)

I think the main problem is that it's all yes or no questions. Really I wanted to answer "sort of" or "not really" for most questions but ended up having to pick yes. A rating of 1-5 would have worked a lot better.

Only one I can't argue with at all is Avoidant, but that's pretty obvious.



donavan said:


> i completly disagree with the schizotypal rating though


Yeah, me too. The only things about schizotypal that fit me were "Feelings of anxiety in social situations" and "Appears shy, aloof, or withdrawn to others". The other 5 were the exact opposite of my personality.


----------



## Misguided Ghost

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Whitney

^is your user name from the Paramore song?


----------



## poeticinjustice

Mine are so BS I'm not even posting them.... schizotypal should be one of the least like me and i got like 90%

EDIT retook it at the OP site.... still high for that, but why??

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:Very High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:Low	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## Noca

This has to be the stupidest mental illness diagnosing test on the entire internet.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial:	High
Borderline:	Moderate
Histrionic:	High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Err, i'm not sure if this is correct, i'm not a narcissist, that category should be low.


----------



## serene7

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


OMG :roll am i totally crazy?!


----------



## serene7

i see everybody here have avoidance level high or very high, the rest is fluctuating


----------



## hanyuu13

here's mine:

Paranoid: Very high
schizoid: high
schizotypal: very high
antisocial: high
borderline: very high
histrionic: high
narcissistic: high 
avoidant: very high
dependent:very high
obsessive-compulsive: high

 its official im crazy:um


----------



## kosherpiggy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Erizal

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## julianac13

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## shimmer1221

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

wow, i guess i am crazy!


----------



## milo001

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I had forgotten my result and took this test again.Gonna check out what is schizotypal.


----------



## EFD

I would love to see how the people who came up with this test score on it! ROFL!!!


----------



## EFD

Stilla said:


> I've taken this test like 10 times now and I always get 'very high' on borderline even though the rest of the answers got changed from time to time. I don't agree though lol.
> 
> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Low
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


I'll tell you a little secret, Stilla. When I was hospitalized on one occasion, I underwent extensive psychological testing. Well, the test results showed that I was "borderline" too. At first I was very alarmed by this, that is until I found out everyone on the unit had scored high as far as "borderline personality disorder"! Even my own doctor said that the results were nonsense! LOL

I'd be willing to bet that anyone who took that test would score high on "borderline", including the authors of the test! But in the case of the authors of the test, I think the results would be accurate! ROFL


----------



## serene7

Kelly said:


> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Low
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


congrats! seems you have the best results here


----------



## ScorpioGirl

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependant: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Helpmeunderstand

*No, really mom, I'm fine.*

paranoid: high
schizoid: moderate
schiotypal: high
antisocial: moderate
borderline: very high
histrionic: moderate
narcissitic: high
avoidant: very high
dependent: high
obsessive/compulsive: moderate


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I'm hardly histrionic, it just thinks I am because I said I like praise and I care about my appearance :lol


----------



## Richard Miles

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:Moderate	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:Moderate	
Avoidant:	Low	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

sounds about right..but how am i antisocial!??!!


----------



## SKB

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


yay? :um


----------



## Nathalest

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

That I got "Very High" for Schizotypal PD is evidence that this test is full of it :sus


----------



## euphoria

Code:


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I have been diagnosed with schizoid and avoidant personality disorders, but it only puts me moderately schizoid. And I am the polar opposite of schizotypal, yet it says moderate. Hmm. This test is balls.


----------



## toughcookie

I was a little confused as to how to answer some questions so I dont think the results are 100% accurate for me..for example, when asked if I am quick to anger, I wasn't sure if it was asking if I am quick to express anger or feel anger? That confusion applied to quite a few questions but I still found this test really useful. Thanks for the link!

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High*
*URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html
*


----------



## Misguided Ghost

Whitney said:


> ^is your user name from the Paramore song?


 Yes it is


----------



## EmptyRoom

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


I already know I've lost part of my sanity, but seeing this as an online test, not all of the results are entirely dependable.


----------



## heartofchambers

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:Moderate
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

Better than last time. What does it mean by "borderline"?


----------



## calichick

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## calichick

heartofchambers said:


> Better than last time. What does it mean by "borderline"?


Borderline Personality Disorder

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borderline_personality_disorder

I dont think this test is very accurate, lol.


----------



## Squid24

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Social anxiety really skews the results here. I am not schizotypal at all except for SA and having problem being understood and if I lie often about what I'm doing it's not because I'm a hardcore narcissist (although I certainly am a bit), but because I have no life and try to appear normal.


----------



## sociallyretarded

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependant: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Wow, this is worse than I thought. But then again, usually my mood tends to sway the results of personality tests. And right now I'm at one of my emotional lows.


----------



## Timeofallout

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
*


----------



## Atari82

*Disorder* *Rating* 
* Paranoid:* *High* *
Schizoid:* *Low* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* *
Antisocial:* *Moderate* *
Borderline:* *Moderate* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* *
Narcissistic:* *Moderate* *
Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *High* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## MarisaSofia

*Paranoid:* *Low*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Low*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

here's mine.

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *
Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Moderate* more info | forum *
Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum *
Borderline:* *Moderate* more info | forum 
*Histrionic:* *High* more info | forum 
*Narcissistic:* *High* more info | forum *
Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *
Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low* more info | forum

This test is not accurate


----------



## boosh

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

did this test a while back on some other forum. seems my results have got worse


----------



## RJF

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I'd say that that's pretty accurate.


----------



## dizzyizzy919

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

already knew about the avoidant, of course. i was pretty sure i was more borderline last time i took this test (i took this a few month months ago, 2) but i guess not


----------



## weebeastiebaby

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I'm surprised the avoidant isn't higher and I'm not histrionic!


----------



## Northern Lights

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Well, I don't think I'm histrionic though


----------



## ORly

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High


Wow... The Histrionic & Narcissistic results surprised me.


----------



## aviator99

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Weird...definitely not Schizoid. But i'd say the rest is accurate.


----------



## Shooting Star

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Ugh, that doesn't sound good. I did this a while ago and my results are worse :/


----------



## I hate people

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Does this mean I really am crazy?


----------



## anonymid

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## amene

Code:


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Sad thing about this it's so right about my highs...:?


----------



## kid a

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## RJF

Retook it.

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Low* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Low* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Low* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Low* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Dependent:* *Low* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low* more info | forum


----------



## Shadowsgirl

*Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## DanDom

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Wondering Eyes

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## peaceandlove

*Oh my...*

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*

I know I'm a little off, but I didn't think I was this crazy...


----------



## Shizuko

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## TheGreatPretender

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Worse than I thought


----------



## EverFlowingSpring

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Manic Monkey

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:roll Huh.


----------



## unspokenthings

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

wow. o_o


----------



## Vitruvia

*Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

I don't think I'm narcissistic!


----------



## vana129

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Exactly what I was expecting to get...


----------



## emerge

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## carefree

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## username10

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Buggsy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

A few I think are wrong, but oh well


----------



## kid a

everyone seems to be high on the avoidant scale...i dont feel so bad if it could go any higher for me it would !


----------



## Reptillian

Exception to the rule, but I don't count by default. 

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Low 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## nubcaek

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## dogsarelov3

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## shazb71

Paranoid: moderate
schizoid: moderate
schizotypal: high
antisocial: low
borderline:low
Histrionic: high
narcissistic: high
avoidant: moderate
dependant: low
obsessive-compulsive: high

Hi by the way i am new to this forum and am very surprised at some of these results?? Sharon x


----------



## xxkaijuxx

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Wrangler

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal:Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## BOBBB

Paranoid:	High
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	High
Narcissistic:	Moderate
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low	

Lol


----------



## rainbowOne

Paranoid:	High
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:High	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

I don't know what half of these mean, but now I'm totally worried that I'm a narcissist.. aaahhh


----------



## percyblueraincoat

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## TogahPartee

*Disorder* -*Rating**Information*
*Paranoid:* *Low*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

Oh my gawd.


----------



## kelsomania

wow my answers scare me. lol
*disorder**Rating**Information*
*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* moderate
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *Very High*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Very High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

hmm.. i didnt get a low in anything. no wonder i'm always feel wound up to tight:afr


----------



## Felren

Disorder Rating	
Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate	


seems about right, thought i was more narcissistic though


----------



## mjhea0

a bit scary ...

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

... best not to read into this ... too much


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## kiirby

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

Best not to read too much into an online quiz. Especially when most of the questions were so vague.


----------



## Sawyer

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High



Yep. There it is. :roll


----------



## Mystic76

*Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## Ohhai

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *High*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## fredbloggs02

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Pandakin

*xD*

*Paranoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *Low* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Moderate* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* 
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate* 
*Avoidant:* *High* 
*Dependent:* *Moderate* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*


----------



## waytoblue

*Paranoid Personality Disorder: Moderate
Schizoid Personality Disorder: Moderate
Schizotypal Personality Disorder: Moderate
Antisocial Personality Disorder: Low
Borderline Personality Disorder: Very High
Histrionic Personality Disorder: Moderate
Narcissistic Personality Disorder: Low
Avoidant Personality Disorder: High
Dependent Personality Disorder: High
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder: Low*


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## academicallylost

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:um uh yeah I didn't expect to see that hah


----------



## King Moonracer

Haha I've take. That before, it's so flawed. I'm sure most of us are avoidant buy as for antisocial and schizoid, u doubt it. Antisocial and schitzoid people don't want to have relationships or any contact at all with people. We answer the questions like we don't like people, but with sa, most of us want contact and relationships, we just can't have them. So don't freak out if u get a high schizoid or antisocial, the questions aren't specific enough.


----------



## stranger0

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## the silent one

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive- Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## kid a

I Think everyone answered yes to this..*Do you often feel uncomfortable in social situations?	* 
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Sevastra

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## mp333

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *High*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Very High*
*Narcissistic:* *High*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Very High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

**


----------



## nork123

*Paranoid: **High
**Schizoid:* *High
**Schizotypal:* *Very High
**Antisocial:* *Low
**Borderline:* *Low
**Histrionic:* *Moderate
**Narcissistic:* *Moderate
**Avoidant:* *Very High
**Dependent:* *High
**Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## HarrietTheSpy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I think there are some flaws with this test. I am not usually all of the things that it rates high there. But in some situations I am... but not in MOST situations.


----------



## TwistedDeception

Ha according to my results I should be locked up its unsafe for me to be in the world


----------



## Kennnie

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## dave twothree

err 

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## lunalover

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## mintz

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## CaligaRosa

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Oh my! Lol


----------



## Ixoz

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive Compulsive: High


----------



## Nostalgic

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Citrine

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

hmmm..very high on avoidant. Expected that though...guess that's what I need to work on...But I find it very strange that its the only one that's very high....:sus


----------



## kos

*Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_
*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Avoidant:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Dependent:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

*This test is not accurate at all. *

*Here is a more accurate description...http://merck.com/mmhe/au/sec07/ch105/ch105a.html*


----------



## HannahG

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	High
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low 
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	

OMG, hilarious!  The only things that sound like me (after reading the 'more info' section) are Avoidant and Dependent.

Paranoid? I answered 'yes' to if I thought people talked negatively behind my back. Obessessive Compulsive? Well I said 'yes' to one that could relate - when I'm super-tired I have to make sure my stove is off before leaving the house. Don't know why - it only happens when I'm tired too. I guess I'm crazy!


----------



## alte

Several months ago,



bowlingpins said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: *Moderate*
> Schizotypal: *Moderate*
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: *Moderate*
> Avoidant: *Very High *
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*


And today,

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Deny

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

took it twice lol


----------



## scriabin221

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I don't feel like this captures me very well.
I think the results would be quite different if there were a scale instead of yes or no answers.


----------



## layitontheline

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## cyndy

here's my latest score...i'm going through a bad mental time so maybe i'm getting crazier...i dunno.
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## cyndy

cyndy said:


> k, just took it again cuz there were some questions i really wanted to think about.....i tried to do it very quickly the first time. also wasn't totally honest on some the first time (doing something that could land you in jail, etc.) so here's me
> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


this is the test i took in august 2009. now my results are as follows.
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## jagmusic

Code:


Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

This is a bit off, but semi close I guess.


----------



## Ununderstood

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Everything is pretty much correct.


----------



## cresentmoon

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Kakaka

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
*Narcissistic: High*
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I looked at the narcissistic description and although most of it didn't apply (I don't take advantage of people, I don't like being praised) some of it stood out, especially "tending to make good first impressions, yet having difficulty maintaining long-lasting relationships,"

Also when it came to this question - Do you yearn for intimate relationships yet feel that you are too socially inept to obtain them? Yes x100


----------



## mevsme

*I thought avoidant would be high...*

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/paranoid.html *Schizoid:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/paranoid-schizoid/board.html *Schizotypal:* *Moderate* *Antisocial:* *Low* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/antisocial-personality/board.html *Borderline:* *Moderate* *Histrionic:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/histrionic-personality/board.html *Narcissistic:* *Moderate*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/narcissistic-personality/board.html *Avoidant:* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/avoidant-shyness/board.html *Dependent:* *Low* *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## Bbpuff

*Paranoid: Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal: Very High* 
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic: **Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

_I read up on all of them.. And the test was very accurate for me..._


----------



## chuloon

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## camtrol

*results*

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_

I didn't bother to read the info but should have, this doesn't sound like me very much. Maybe i'll take the test again to see.
It seems that test takes your answers and assumes you're lying and then gives it's review of you based on the opposite of what you said. I would only agree that i am avoidant and slightly possibly borderline, given those questions. Pure crap.


----------



## allie j

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Bleck.. I hate that I'm "moderate" histrionic. I hate being the center of attention. I think that some of the questions that are giving some of us higher 'histrionic' ratings are being misinterpreted. For example - the questions about exaggerating illness and/or weakness. I do this all the time - but not to be the center of attention. I'll tell my friend (usually via text because I hate talking to people) that I'm feeling soooo sick, and I'll totally exaggerate. The goal of this isn't to get attention, its to avoid doing something with my friends. Similarly, I've exaggerated mental health issues to my therapist in the hospital - with the goal to stay in the hospital longer to avoid real life. When I was a kid, I would 'play sick' all the time to get out of school and playdates. It's all avoidance for me.

Also, I agree with the person who said that some introverts are being incorrectly labelled as 'schizotypal.' I feel like I'm very perceptive of others - because social phobia has taught me to overexamine absolutely everything about what a person says & does. My therapist says I'm 'hypersensitive' and am well aware of others emotions.

But at the end of the day, it's an online quiz. What do I expect :b


----------



## contranigma

Rating

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive Compulsive: Low

What the hell? I had no idea I was so paranoid. 

The description for schizoid and avoidant fits me because they are basically descriptions of social anxiety and I already knew I had that.


----------



## Kon

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive Compulsive: Moderate

I don't seem to have any major personality disorders (which I knew) and yet I'm still messed up. I don't know whether I should rejoice or smash my computer. I'm starting to think that many of these tests are not very useful. The problem is my psychiatrists haven't been much better.


----------



## fanatic203

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Hmm...


----------



## guyeva

I got a high rating for schizoid, which surprised me. I never really knew what that meant, so I looked it up, and it's apparently about *wanting* to be alone. I *DO NOT* want to be alone! I'm sick of being alone, but I just can't seem to meet anyone I can be friends with. I just cannot seem to connect with anyone, and it's as though people just keep their distance for fear of having to give anything of themselves.

Another thing I've gotten a lot from certain people is that they just cannot figure me out at all. They just don't get me period. Well, if they would stop talking over me and cutting me off, shut up and listen instead of dominating the conversation they might just get me. When they start doing that dominating the conversation I pretty much lose all interest in them from then on and go my own way. What's the point anyway if they won't even allow a 2 way conversation?


----------



## Shrinking Violet

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I mostly agree with this, although I'd say I'm low for histrionic. I hate having attention focused on me.


----------



## InThe519

I think I took this test before here, but maybe it was elsewhere, regardless here are my results today:

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Robot the Human

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

So, who wants to be friends? :b


----------



## panopticon

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## nightwalker

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

after reading the "more info", borderline and schizotypal doesn't seem accurate to describe me..


----------



## Kinetik

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

feels bad man


----------



## quoll

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Are these results good or bad? I thought it'd be worse, but then again it could be much better. Oh well, at least I'm not completely crazy.


----------



## lonestar1

*Paranoid:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## jessthemess

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *High*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Very High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

LOL


----------



## guitarmatt

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

ughhh... these just make me feel crazy even though i know its just a stupid test. i dont get how i could be schizotypical at all, the description didnt even match with how i answered the questions
i shouldve gotten moderate-high for antisocial, doesnt make sense..


----------



## anonymous321321

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html
I didn't know I was so crazy!


----------



## meh

guitarmatt said:


> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
> 
> ughhh... these just make me feel crazy even though i know its just a stupid test. i dont get how i could be schizotypical at all, the description didnt even match with how i answered the questions
> i shouldve gotten moderate-high for antisocial, doesnt make sense..


These personality disorders share symptoms. So when you check off one question it could apply to all of these. That doesn't mean you have them though. 
The best thing to do would be to research every single one on the list. If there is a symptom that you don't fall under cross that disorder off. I did this and all that was left was schizoid. I went to a psychiatrist and was diagnosed with it by them. So it worked.

I am not sure why you seem disappointed that you didn't score high for anti-social. Anti-social people are your psychopaths and criminals. Being low in antisocial is a good thing.


----------



## straightarrows

*Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Histrionic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_
*Avoidant:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## Batgirl

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Yay.


----------



## Rubisco

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive Compulsive: Very High

Now tell me something I didn't know already.


----------



## april84058

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## DrSpaceman

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	


Looks like I avoided the dangerous ones for the most part. Though I disagree with a little bit of it, Obsessive compulsive, Histrionic, Schizotypal, and Paranoid seem to be right for the most part.


----------



## beatlesgirl

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I am so totally not narcissistic!


----------



## ~Jessie~

*Disorder | Rating
**Paranoid: Low
**Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
**Antisocial: Low
**Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
**Narcissistic: Low
**Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
**Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
*
I am not too surprised. I remember doing worse before on this test. But that sounds about right to me.


----------



## Liesmith

Disorder | Rating​Paranoid: Very High​Schizoid: Moderate​Schizotypal: Very High​Antisocial: Moderate​Borderline: Very High​Histrionic: High​Narcissistic: Moderate​Avoidant: Very High​Dependent: High​Obsessive-Compulsive: Low​


----------



## PaFfanatic

Thanks so much for posting this!!!!

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


Hmm, this thing has resurfaced yet again. I thought I'd compare my answers today as I have been feeling better.

*Disorder* *Rating**Information*
*Paranoid:* *High*
*Schizoid:* *Low*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Low*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*


----------



## fanalone78914

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## beatlesgirl

beatlesgirl said:


> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Took the quiz again,

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Got almost the same results.
Made my brother do the quiz and he got this:

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## SOME

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Arisa1536

Not too bad
I was being honest when I answered too

*Disorder *| *Rating*
*Paranoid:* High
*Schizoid*: Low
*Schizotypal*: Moderate
*Antisocial*: Low
*Borderline*: Moderate
*Histrionic*: High
*Narcissistic*: low
*Avoidant:* Moderate
*Dependent:* High
*Obsessive-Compulsive*: Moderate

*the test: *takeit


----------



## Lastly

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Now I DO feel crazy.


----------



## King Moonracer

I score ultra high on avoidant and high in dependent...im not clingy dependent, i just have the absolute zero self xonfidenxe part of dependent.


----------



## Deathinmusic

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Wow, look at that difference... I last took this test early this year and got a lot of high ratings. I have been getting so much better.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

*Disorder* *Rating*
*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Low*
*Schizotypal:* *Low*
*A**ntisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

This test really needs to be more specific and needs to have a "sometimes", "rarely", or "often" option instead of just "Yes" and "No". I'm sure these results aren't accurate for me.


----------



## MsFraidyKat

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	

~There's definitely some things I need to work on.


----------



## MsFraidyKat

I agree. They need to be way more specific!


----------



## Unloveable

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## dontworrybehappy

Disorder	Rating
Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## Octavius

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

What the hell?? Shizoid and schizotypal?


----------



## Tom L

WalkingDisaster said:


> This test really needs to be more specific and needs to have a "sometimes", "rarely", or "often" option instead of just "Yes" and "No". I'm sure these results aren't accurate for me.


I agree, some of the questions need to be more specific, a little accurate nonetheless though. anyway my results are:

Disorder	Rating

Paranoid:	High

Schizoid:	Low

Schizotypal: High

Antisocial:	Low

Borderline:	Low

Histrionic:	Low

Narcissistic: Low

Avoidant:	Very High

Dependent: Moderate

Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

jesus.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

A lot of that I knew, apart from dependant, REALLY didnt see that coming, :/.


----------



## umieraj

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Eh, not as bad as I thought it'd be.


----------



## SaGgY

Don't take it and post it here, OP prob works for the goverment.


----------



## sparky10

*Paranoid:* *Low* 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Low*
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Low*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

*No surprises apart from the ocd which is interesting.*


----------



## Enora Lively

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

How nice.


----------



## kiasockmonkey

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *High* 
*Schizoid:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizoid.html
*Schizotypal:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html
*Antisocial:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/antisocial.html
*Borderline:* *Low* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/borderline.html
*Histrionic:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/histrionic.html
*Narcissistic:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/narcissistic.html
*Avoidant:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/avoidant.html
*Dependent:* *Low* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/dependent.html
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## cafune

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Yeah, I kind of know that I am a perfectionist, hence, the OCPD...


----------



## IppikiOokami

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## crystaltears

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*


----------



## White Renard

*Disorder | Rating*
*Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate*


----------



## Tess4u

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## jijiji

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	Low	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low



poo


----------



## Noob

Agh jeez. This is bad. Oh God, these answers were all true.

Paranoid - very high
Schizoid - high
Schizotypal - very high
Antisocial - high
Borderline - very high
Histrionic - very high
Narcissistic - very high
Avoidant - very high
Dependent - very high
Obsessive-Compulsive - high


Fu__ing crazy.


----------



## lyssado707

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Woo!


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compuslive: Moderate


----------



## usernamegoeshere

Took this a while ago. Very high / high for all. Weeee.


----------



## CK1708

Well that was fun.

*Schizotypal, Paranoid, Avoidant, Dependent - All High*
*Schizoid, Borderline, Histrionic, Narcissistic, Obsessive, Compulsive - All Moderate*
*Antisocial - Low*


----------



## Tryst

Well that was a load of crap.


----------



## Noob

"Took this a while ago. Very high / high for all. Weeee."

Same =)

"Weee."
Sounds like something I would say. Like, whatever I don't even care lol.


----------



## Phila23

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## She

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Way more lows than last time I took this (a few years ago) I'm either getting better, or just better at lying to myself.. Most likely the latter.


----------



## Tar

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:roll I really don't know...


----------



## sea glass

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High



Gee, it's a good thing the mental health police don't cruise these forums and pick up all the people who scored as badly as I did. Or do they ... :um


----------



## Tar

sea glass said:


> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> Gee, it's a good thing the mental health police don't cruise these forums and pick up all the people who scored as badly as I did. Or do they ... :um


I laughed so much at that thought.
"Looky here, Jim. Look at all these Schizos, let's get em'!" :teeth


----------



## aimi12

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*


----------



## Ramondo

sea glass said:


> Gee, it's a good thing the mental health police don't cruise these forums and pick up all the people who scored as badly as I did. Or do they ... :um


No, the mental health police would recognise this test as the product of a bored teenager with a new psychology text book and too much time on his hands. It's worthless, except as a catchy introduction to that site, in my opinion.


----------



## silent but not deadly

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Mmm, seems i`m a Paraschizo!


----------



## MaddAtheist

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## sugarcane

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal:Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

seems about right :fall
I think I'm not completely paranoid I definitely don't shift blame to other people and I can never hold a grudge lol


----------



## no mas

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Idiot

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Tacoma Tiger

*Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low*

haha sweet.


----------



## Memory

Wow, I didn't think I would be this bad..
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
I don't even know what some of those words mean. lol


----------



## usernamegoeshere

Took it again just for laughs. At least I got one good one.

*Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High 
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High*


----------



## Silent Image

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I knew I was Avoidant, but I thought Dependent would be high also. The rest seems right about me.


----------



## Doni

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_​
I think alot of these are wrong, I think i exaggerated with alot of the answers, I dont think im half of these things.


----------



## Jade18

I kinda notice that so many people have low rating on the anti social thing..mm weird:sus so I guess that this test isnt really good?

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Low*
*Antisocial:* *High*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Moderate*
*Dependent:* *Low*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*

though I dont really like all the labeling stuff:no


----------



## cenozoic

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## MarkNWWISCONSIN

*I belong here*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

Damn I'm good... You should see the depression test results... OMFG


----------



## Briisthebest

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## solitarymonkey

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Acro

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I took it twice, because some of the results didn't make sense when I read what the meant so I wanted to see if I misread questions. lol Did I second guess myself? Yes. The results changed to more accurate when I retook it, almost everything except Anti-social and Narcissistic was High. I read some of them and was like "What... this makes no sense it doesn't fit me at all." Then I realized that I answered a few questions wrong because I misunderstood them.


----------



## FitchForce

Those tests don't mean diddly...

for fun I got:

*Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: **Low**
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: **Low**
Borderline: **Low**
Histrionic: **Low**
Narcissistic: **Low**
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: **Low**
Obsessive-Compulsive: **Low*


----------



## Neutrino

*Paranoid:* *Low*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Low*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*

*Interesting... >_>*


----------



## dreamsofsomeday

account deleted


----------



## Lionking92

paranoid: very high
schizoid:moderate
Schizotypal: High
anti-social:moderate
borderline: moderate
histrionic: low
narcissistic: High
avoidant: very high
dependent: very high
obsessive compulsive: High


thats not good :|...


----------



## Rocklee96

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:Low	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant:	Moderate	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low	

Not too bad.


----------



## Devil

Hm.. here I go!


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## zombiedaisy

*Paranoid:* *High
**Schizoid:* *Low* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Low
**Borderline:* *Moderate* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate
**Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High
**Dependent:* *High* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## PickleNose

I'm too paranoid to take this test. :|


----------



## Noll




----------



## Ksejr3

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## SilentChaos

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

hmm... interesting :sus


----------



## Addler

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I've gotta disagree with Histrionic and Narcissistic, but the others are pretty spot-on.


----------



## InThe519

InThe519 said:


> I think I took this test before here, but maybe it was elsewhere, regardless here are my results today:
> 
> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Low
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Five months or so later and we have

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## angus

*Disorder* *Rating**Information*
*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *High*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## april84058

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## MojoCrunch

Oh geez...


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Jennifer33

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Not surprised much.


----------



## sas111

...I freaked out when I seen my results..aughh, I hope this test isn't accurate..scary.

Paranoid : High
Schizoid : High
Schitzotypal : High
Antisocial : High 
Borderline : Low
Histrionic : Low
Nacissistic: Low
Avoidant : Very high
Dependent : Low
Obsessive-compulsive : Low


----------



## Lucky Charms

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Damn, and here I was thinking I was getting better.


----------



## blackbird87

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Vip3r

:blank :|
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## luctus

apparently, the only things I'm certainly NOT are Antisocial, Histrionic, and Narcissisitic. 
I have high to very high scores in everything else 

I think the test is crap, though. So many questions don't indicate a problem, and if each is being used for an equal point system (same amount of points for each question), it's not a very convincing system.


----------



## Skertusmaximus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

So.. Whats up doc?


----------



## Skertusmaximus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Skertusmaximus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
....really?


----------



## Down2Die

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

lots of work ahead of me.....


----------



## leave me alone

*Paranoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* *
**Schizotypal:* *Very High
**Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Moderate* 
*Histrionic:* *Low
**Narcissistic:* *Low**
Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High
**Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

I wasnt expecting "very high" schizotypa, while antisocial is "low"? That is surprising for me.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## EndlessHope

This is such a superficial test


----------



## Tess4u

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

My second time taking it and I feel bad:/


----------



## changeforthebetter

oh joy..

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Caps Fan8

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## trendyfool

don't worry, scoring high or very high doesn't actually mean you have a personality disorder!


----------



## tweedyrat

Would be more accurate if it were a scale instead of yes and no. 
I need to emphasis this one x10:

"Do you exaggerate the potential difficulties of new situations in order to convince yourself not to try out new activities? "


----------



## Melinda

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Ryanne

Mine is:

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependant: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

My results are pretty bad, right? :S


----------



## total

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:hide


----------



## rockyraccoon

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## rctriplefresh5

staystrong12 said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


*Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *High* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *High* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *High* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum


----------



## PandaGirl

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

At first I was surprised by the results, but thinking about it makes sense for me, lol.


----------



## cyndy

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	High
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant:	High
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## strato86

*Paranoid:* *Very High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Very High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *High* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *High* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *Very High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:afr


----------



## Devdas

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Rodin

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## luctus

"Schizotypal personality disorder" really irritates me. I do not see it necessarily as a disorder to experience supernatural events, or to believe oneself has an ability to perceive these things. And since when is being "eccentric" a disorder? This is one that just seems like flat-out prejudice to me. 
However, I'm aware that some people may fit ALL the symptoms of StPD, and that may actually be a problem. But, having experiences like that doesn't make you 'disordered', and that's what this test suggests.

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
AntiSocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Yeah, I'm diagnosed with Borderline, and I'm probably Avoidant, too.


----------



## InThe519

luctus said:


> "Schizotypal personality disorder" really irritates me. *I do not see it necessarily as a disorder to experience supernatural events, or to believe oneself has an ability to perceive these things. And since when is being "eccentric" a disorder? This is one that just seems like flat-out prejudice to me. *
> However, I'm aware that some people may fit ALL the symptoms of StPD, and that may actually be a problem. But, having experiences like that doesn't make you 'disordered', and that's what this test suggests.


agreed


----------



## Spindrift

*Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Low
AntiSocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

*Hm.*
*


----------



## ATCQ

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Philosophical Ponderer

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

yay I got a high score!


----------



## escapism2

I noticed on a lot of these results that people here tend to score high in other areas as well. Is it true that some people here have histrionic/narcissism or could it be the self-image hypochondria of social anxiety?


----------



## daarko

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## th0rn1ns1d3

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## SusanStorm

*Paranoid:* *High*
*Schizoid:* *Low* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* *
Antisocial:* *Low**
Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Low
**Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High

*It does fit me very well,and I'm pretty much convinced that I have Avoidant personality disorder.


----------



## dielikeshatteredjewels

Should I be worried that I didn't get a single "low" on this? @[email protected]



Code:


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Pam

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I took this 5 years ago and since then I've improved 2 steps on Borderline (used to be V Hi) and one step on Paranoid & Dependent (used to be V Hi). I think that's about right.


----------



## Genetic Garbage

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## i just want luv

*Paranoid:* *High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## SunnyFriday86

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Very High	
Narcissistic: Very High	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## FormerNarcissist

.


----------



## Noll

*Paranoid: **Moderate
**Schizoid: **Low
**Schizotypal: **Moderate
**Antisocial:* *Low
**Borderline: **Moderate
**Histrionic:* *Low
**Narcissistic: **Low
**Avoidant: **High
**Dependent: **High
**Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## Al the m0j0

Paranoid Very high
Schizoid High
Schizotypal very high
Antisocial High
Borderline Moderate
Histrionic Moderate
Narcissisistic Low
Avoidant High
Dependant Very high
Obsessive-compulsive Very high


----------



## gigigirl

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## heroin

*Paranoid:* *High* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Low* 
*Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *Low* 
*Avoidant:* *High* 
*Dependent:* *Low* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

Looks ok, except I'm not really obsessive compulsive.
*


----------



## s0dy

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## blueeagle

Looks like almost everybody has avoidant personality disorder.


----------



## Bacon

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Jessie203

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Weird.... lol


----------



## OpiodArmor

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

--- What? I mean I know that I'm pretty full of myself, but narcissistic? Eh... I don't know about that.


----------



## Mama Kain

*Your Results:*

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_
Anti social LOW? Hmmm...
​


----------



## Eia Au

Paranoid:high
Schizoid:low
Schizotypal:Moderate
Antisocial:Moderate
Borderline:very high
Histrionic:High
Narcissistic:Moderate
Avoidant:very high
Dependent:High
Obsessive compulsive:Moderate


----------



## kaykay609

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypicial: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## jamesd

wow I am a nutjob according to this test.


----------



## MJM58

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Narcissistic? What the **** is that? :um

"Narcissistic personality disorder is characterized by self-centeredness. Like histrionic disorder, people with this disorder seek attention and praise. They exaggerate their achievements, expecting others to recongize them as being superior. They tend to be choosy about picking friends, since they believe that not just anyone is worthy of being their friend. Narcissists tend to make good first impressions, yet have difficulty maintaining long-lasting relationships. They are generally uninterested in the feelings of others and may take advantage of them."

That makes me sound like such a terrible person... :blank


----------



## StarryNights2089

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Even though I hate to admit this.. Most of it sounds
pretty accurate,really.  Excluding Histrionic disorder,
I'm the total opposite. XDD


----------



## aanner

Your Results:

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Low
Schizoid:	Moderate
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Very High
Histrionic:	High
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## shygurl

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## kuroizero

* Paranoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Low* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum


----------



## bran808

*Disorder Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High*


----------



## heygirlhey

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index

I already knew i was crazy, this is nothing new lol


----------



## gawkward

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

The only "Low" I had was Antisocial. Why do i feel like this test is bullcrap?


----------



## Jawshy99

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

=(


----------



## jose927

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Bethy

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low (how the crap did they come up with that?)
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

All in all. I am insane.


----------



## Introverted

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## DontDoSadness

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## softshock11

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Im not surprised! \SHRUG/


----------



## notverycreativename

*My results*

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## Kenny D

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	Very High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	

I did not expect this!


----------



## Berrybelle

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## RetroDoll

*Paranoid:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/paranoid.html *
Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/antisocial.html*
Borderline:* *Very High* *
Histrionic:* *Moderate* 
 http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/histrionic-personality/board.html *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/avoidant.html
*Dependent:* *Moderate**
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High



not surprising though....
*


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
*


----------



## jsnace4

Disorder Rating
Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Very High 
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Moderate 
Dependant: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
Apparently im missed up according to this, but it makes since because i quit interacting with others years ago.


----------



## jonny neurotic

This is a load of rubbish. I scored moderate for schizotypal. I do not believe in paranormal, metaphysical, supernatural anything. I do not believe in god, psychic powers, witchcraft, lucky charms. Absolute rubbish. I know I am avoidant. I know I have social anx. This questionaire is telling me I have an inclination that I do not. Utter nonsense. 

In anycase here are my scores:

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependant: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

And it says schizoid's like to be alone. I don't much but I have a real problem dealing with face to face sometimes. But I do get lonely. And I can express myself just fine when I am comfortable. I do not have much tangential thoughts other than from ADHD. Nah, I think the questionaire is flawed...


----------



## burn the witch

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Deathinmusic

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I don't think anyone should trust the results of this very limited quiz. I was bored and wanted to give this another try. I've already done it a couple of times before. It's kind of funny. Right now my scores in many categories are "healthier" than last time. The answers/results depend a lot on how I'm feeling and how negatively I'm thinking, how depressed I am etc.


----------



## Candlelight

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Low
Schizoid:	Moderate
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Euphrosina

*Disorder* *Rating* * Paranoid:* *High* *Schizoid:* *Low* *Schizotypal:* *High* *Antisocial:* *Low* *Borderline:* *Moderate* *Histrionic:* *Low* *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* *Avoidant:* *Very High* *Dependent:* *High* *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## scum

i'm going to find soulmates through test matching


Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High 
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## theraven

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *High*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

*Well, I'm screwed I guess. I got alot.*


----------



## Neptune

scum said:


> i'm going to find soulmates through test matching
> 
> 
> Paranoid:	High
> Schizoid:	Moderate
> Schizotypal:	High
> Antisocial:	High
> Borderline:	Very High
> Histrionic:	High
> Narcissistic:	High
> Avoidant:	Very High
> Dependent:	Very High
> Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


haha, good way to look at it


----------



## Event Horizon

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## StarlightSonic

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:**Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

Kind of expected... I already knew I was very paranoid and avoidant, but It didn't occur to me that I was Borderline. =/


----------



## liktheangel

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## Squirrelevant

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## blackbird87

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:blank


----------



## Night Fury

*Disorder**Rating*Paranoid:HighSchizoid:HighSchizotypal:HighAntisocial:ModerateBorderline:LowHistrionic:LowNarcissistic:ModerateAvoidant:Very HighDependent:ModerateObsessive-Compulsive:High
-- Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Information -- 


----------



## cafune

Live Laugh Love said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Low
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Low
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> Yeah, I kind of know that I am a perfectionist, hence, the OCPD...


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Well, I did the first one in January... hmmm.


----------



## Fantas Eyes

*Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate*


----------



## tbyrfan

Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## purplefruit

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

:yay


----------



## mezzoforte

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## GunnyHighway

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

*sigh*


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Embassy

.


----------



## i just want luv

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## Metal Man

*Paranoid : Very High
Schizoid : High
Schizotypal : Very High
Antisocial : High
Borderline : Moderate
Histrionic : Moderate
Narcissistic : High
Avoidant : Very High
Dependent : High
Obsessive-Compulsive : High
*
I'm an awful person.


----------



## Conquistador954

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

:roll


----------



## Gracelizabeth96

Results:
Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

...I don't think I'm Schitzotypal.. .-.


----------



## prudence

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent:	High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## AgBjBeAF

Code:


Paranoid: [B][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR][/B]
Schizoid: [B][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR][/B]
Schizotypal: [B][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR][/B]
Antisocial: [B][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR][/B]
Borderline: [B][COLOR=RoyalBlue]Low[/COLOR][/B]
Histrionic: [B][COLOR=RoyalBlue]Low[/COLOR][/B]
Narcissistic: [B][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR][/B]
Avoidant: [COLOR=Red][B]Very High[/B][/COLOR]
Dependent: [B][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR][/B]
Obsessive-Compulsive: [B][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR][/B]

Now I just have to find out what this means...


----------



## Dreamscape

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Poisoned

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## McSpaz

Disorder | Rating
*Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
*Borderline: Low
*Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
*_Dependent: Moderate
_Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

... Cool.


----------



## CaptainRoommate

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## coolguy101

Code:


Disorder     | Rating 1  | Rating 2  | Rating 3  | Rating 4  | Rating 5
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paranoid     | Low       | Low       | Low       | High      | High
Schizoid     | Very High | Very High | Very High | Very High | Very High
Schizotypal  | Moderate  | Low       | Moderate  | Moderate  | Very High
Antisocial   | Low       | Low       | Low       | Low       | Moderate
Borderline   | Low       | Low       | Low       | Low       | Moderate
Histrionic   | Moderate  | Low       | Low       | Low       | Low
Narcissistic | Low       | Low       | Low       | Low       | Moderate
Avoidant     | Moderate  | Moderate  | Moderate  | Moderate  | High
Dependent    | Low       | Moderate  | Low       | Low       | Moderate
OCPD         | High      | High      | High      | High      | High

Took the test three times (the first one being about 24 hours before the second and third) and made a nice little grid. The second time I rushed through it missing a few questions, but they all seemed to give about the same ratings. In short, I think these results mean I'm a "cool guy".

Edit: It's been 4 months, I took the test again and put it up as rating 4.

Edit: It's been 4.5 months from the last 4 months and I put it up as rating 5. Got somewhat different results. I went through it pretty fast though, not paying much attention.


----------



## someguyaz

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## trendyfool

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate	

sounds about right. I think I might be "high" on the OCD scale, though.


----------



## emmaaa

Paranoid:Moderate
Schizoid:High
Schizotypal:High
Antisocial:Low
Borderline:Low
Histrionic:Low
Narcissistic:Moderate
Avoidant:Very High
Dependent:Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:Moderate

Seems about right. Surprised that I got a moderate for narcissistic though XD


----------



## kitkatstar1

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *High* 
*Borderline:* *Very High* 
*Histrionic:* *High* 
*Narcissistic:* *High* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
 *Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

http://variant.tierranet.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## roxanne

*test*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Matomi

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Erm, wow...


----------



## JessiqaL

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Low*
*Schizotypal:* *Low*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Very High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*


*what do they mean by dependent?? '-'*


----------



## Slytherclaw

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Um...wow  I must be crazier than I thought. I've only ever suspected paranoid, borderline, avoidant, and obsessive-compulsive, though.


----------



## Famous

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Divasmurf

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

hmm i guess its a good thing this test isnt an actual diagnosis


----------



## IvyAndRoses

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Escape Artist

*Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate*


----------



## Eski

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: *High*
Schizoid: *Very High*
Schizotypal: *Very High*
Antisocial: *Moderate*
Borderline: *Very High*
Histrionic: *Moderate*
Narcissistic: *Moderate*
Avoidant: *High*
Dependent: *High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: *High*


----------



## pheonixrising

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SylvanFox

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SylvanFox

JessiqaL said:


> *what do they mean by dependent?? '-'*


http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/dependent.html


----------



## Mannii84

Paranoid:	Low
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	Low
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## regimes

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


i feel like the results conflict ..


----------



## olschool

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_


----------



## mattido3411

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Revenwyn

*Disorder* *Rating* 
*Paranoid:* *High*
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/antisocial.html*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* *
**Narcissistic:* *Moderate* *
**Avoidant:* *High* *
**Dependent:* *Moderate* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## sillywillynilly

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Silverella

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	

Kind of worse than I thought...hmm...


----------



## Rosedubh

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

Didn't expect the Schizotypal to be high lol


----------



## candiedsky

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## akt

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## pancake111

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Durzo

Paranoid: *High*
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: *High*
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: *Very High*
Histrionic: *High*
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Why Is borderline very high >_<!!!!


----------



## snowflakeinmay95

Paranoid:	Moderate 
Schizoid:	Low 
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate 
Histrionic:	Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant:	High 
Dependent:	High 
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

I didn't like how the questions were all just yes or no... If I did this again my results would probably be different.


----------



## alex123

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Very High
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


 Mine is the same. except for borderline:high, obsesive compulsive:very high, and schizoytypal: high


----------



## johnny93

Disorder | Rating
*Paranoid: Very High*
Schizoid: Moderate
*Schizotypal: High*
Antisocial: Moderate
*Borderline: Very High*
Histrionic: Moderate
*Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

What the hell does that mean...??


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

alex123 said:


> Mine is the same. except for borderline:high, obsesive compulsive:very high, and schizoytypal: high


lol thanks for reminding me how f-ed up I am!

I retook the best and whoa.

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	High
Borderline:	Very High
Histrionic:	Very High
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Makahiya

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## ladofmad

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal: High*
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
*Avoidant: Very High*
*Dependent: Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High*

Kind of surprised about the schizotypal score.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I think these readings would be more accurate if you could vote "sometimes", instead of just "yes" and "no". Or at least give some choices that consist of varying degrees. I had to leave some answers blank because I wasn't sure of some questions.

Needless to say, I'm a bit better shape than I was the last time I took this test (which was a couple of years ago).


----------



## AS0SA

*Paranoid:* *High* *
Schizoid:* *High* *
Schizotypal:* *High**
Antisocial:* *Moderate* *
Borderline:* *Low* 
*Histrionic:* *Low* *
Narcissistic:* *High**
Avoidant:* *High* *
Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

I think I'm gonna take this with a grain of salt, :sus
*


----------



## max87

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Tawnee

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

Doesn't surprise me. I already know I'm a bit more insane than the majority of the population. I do have many characteristics from most of these personality "disorders."


----------



## Magnissimus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

I definitely do not agree with the paranoid rating, but I can see how that could be true for me in _some_ ways.

Schizoid I can definitely agree with.

I do not believe I am "high" schizotypal. I am not that way at all.

I also do not believe I am a "moderate" antisocial. I am antisocial up to a certain extent, but the way the website describes those who are antisocial does not fit me at all.

I am certainly not narcissistic in any way, and I personally found that some of the questions were vague and probably would make it seem as though I am.

Avoidant is definitely true.

Dependent is only true up to a certain extent.

Obsessive-Compulsive is very true.


----------



## AbsurdityOfReality

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## i just want luv

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Very High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## StayingMotivated

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
*


----------



## freud

Haha, funny, but somehow confirmed that my Personality disorder isn't so easy classifiable.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
*Schizoid: High*
*Schizotypal: High*
Antisocial: Moderate
*Borderline: Very High*
*Histrionic: High*
Narcissistic: Moderate
*Avoidant: High*
*Dependent: High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High*


----------



## h3k6hkl6hj5b63

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

When I first saw my results I had thought people would say they were fake because of how many high marks I had. Good thing I saw brightpaperwolf! Whew.


----------



## luckypockets

Yay I am crazy, but at least I now know why..
*Disorder**Rating*Paranoid Personality Disorder:HighSchizoid Personality Disorder:LowSchizotypal Personality Disorder:HighAntisocial Personality Disorder:ModerateBorderline Personality Disorder:LowHistrionic Personality Disorder:ModerateNarcissistic Personality Disorder:ModerateAvoidant Personality Disorder:ModerateDependent Personality Disorder:ModerateObsessive-Compulsive Disorder:Moderate
-- Take the Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Info -- 


----------



## melissa75

So a "low" rating on antisocial. I guess I can be very social, I just don't wanna b/c of depression and the other issues below that are rated as high, I suppose. They're working against me.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv


----------



## rgrwng

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
*Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

WOW...dependent, yet very avoidant. no wonder why i fail at life.

NOTE: this test was taken on what i consider "a great day", so i was in a great mood when i took the test.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


lol wowzer. I think it's fairly accurate. I've taken this same test a few times before and the results are pretty much the same except in one, I go thigh for schizotypal.


----------



## insanityartist

*Disorder:*
*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *Low*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:* *High*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *High*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *Very High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*​


----------



## freud

This test sucks!


----------



## muck boots

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	High	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Moderate	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Very High	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Low	more info | forum
Borderline:	Moderate	more info | forum
Histrionic:	High	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	Moderate	more info | forum
Avoidant:	High	more info | forum
Dependent:	High	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	more info | forum


----------



## anonymous me

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## BellasLullaby

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## LONER3454

*Disorder | Rating*
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I answered all of the questions honestly, one thing that's kind of weird is that Shizoid and Avoidant usually don't go together. I have no clue.

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Illmatic123

Paranoid:	Low
Schizoid:	Low
Schizotypal:	Low
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Low
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	Low
Avoidant:	Moderate
Dependent:	Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

Well my results sure are boring. Guess I should be thankful.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## skygazer

Disorder Rating Information 
Paranoid: Low more info | forum 
Schizoid: High more info | forum 
Schizotypal: Low more info | forum 
Antisocial: Low more info | forum 
Borderline: Low more info | forum 
Histrionic: Low more info | forum 
Narcissistic: Low more info | forum 
Avoidant: Low more info | forum 
Dependent: Low more info | forum 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low more info | forum


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Your Results:

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Moderate	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Low	more info | forum
Borderline:	Very High	more info | forum
Histrionic:	High	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	Moderate	more info | forum
Avoidant:	Very High	more info | forum
Dependent:	Very High	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate	more info | forum

wow :/


----------



## 8love8

So I appear to be a little crazy...How did I become this way...Why was I the fastest sperm b/c I was so paranoid of all the other sperm I hauled butt trying to hide I guess...lol 

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## IsntThisWhere

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant:	Low	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

I took a quiz similar to this for abnormal psychology class, and my highest score for that one was also schizoid. When the teacher asked who scored high on schizoid I raised my hand, and she said that she can see that in me. Um, thanks...?


----------



## blue the puppy

my results indicated i was high for schizoid and avoidant. aren't those kind of opposites?


----------



## candiedsky

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## EmotionlessThug

Straight ballin

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## YomYom

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Skertusmaximus

*Paranoid:* *High* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *High* 
*Borderline:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/borderline.html
 *Histrionic:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/histrionic.html
 *Narcissistic:* *High* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/avoidant.html
 *Dependent:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/dependent.html
 *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate
*


----------



## hyeran

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Very High	
Narcissistic: Very High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High
Ummmm >.< did I do this wrong??? lol I'm not sure about the results lol


----------



## Marakunda

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Wow....


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low	more 
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	

Oh dear...


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

The schizotypal seems to describe me the most so far... And paranoid...


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks

And now borderline that I read that one...


----------



## ndh505

*Paran**oid : High*
*Schizoid : High*
*Schizotypal : High*
*Antisocial : High*
*Borderline : Low*
*Histrionic : High*
*Narcissistic : Very high*
*Avoidant : High*
*Dependent : Low*
*Obsessive - Compulsive : High*

...


----------



## thankyouberry

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## sabbath

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I don't even know if this is accurate or not lol


----------



## secreta

*Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low*


----------



## Rit2003uk

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Famous

I told my shrink what my results were, and his reaction was "at least you only got _moderate_ for Antisocial" He didn't think this test has any relevance other than "snapshot per moment"


----------



## Boring Loser

Code:


[B]Disorder[/B] [B]Rating[/B] [B]Information[/B]   [B] 
Paranoid:[/B] [COLOR=#ff0000][B]Very High[/B][/COLOR]   [B]
Schizoid:[/B] [COLOR=#cc0033][B]High[/B][/COLOR]   
[B]Schizotypal:[/B] [COLOR=#ff0000][B]Very High[/B][/COLOR]   [B]
Antisocial:[/B] [COLOR=#cc0033][B]High[/B][/COLOR] [U]
[/U] [B]Borderline:[/B] [COLOR=#ff0000][B]Very High[/B][/COLOR]
[B]Histrionic:[/B] [COLOR=#990099][B]Moderate[/B][/COLOR]
[B]Narcissistic:[/B] [COLOR=#cc0033][B]High[/B][/COLOR]
[B]Avoidant:[/B] [COLOR=#ff0000][B]Very High
[/B][/COLOR][B]Dependent:[/B] [COLOR=#cc0033][B]High
[/B][/COLOR][B]Obsessive-Compulsive:[/B] [COLOR=#cc0033][B]High[/B][/COLOR][URL="http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html"][/URL]


----------



## Moon Thief

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## SweetPinkDreams

Disorder | Rating	
Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

I guess I am fine except being a







lol


----------



## nkprasad12

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Overall I think I'm mainly Avoidant... I don't think I'm too much of the others.


----------



## zer0small

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Clearly I got problems. Word.


----------



## Fiji07

Personality Disorder Test Results

Please remember that this test isn't meant to diagnose you. Only a professional can do that. Below are your test results, broken down for the ten different personality disorders. You are rated "low," "moderate," "high," or "very high" probability for each disorder. Low or moderate ratings mean that you are unlikely to have the disorder. High or very high means you are more likely to have the disorder. Only a professional can diagnose a disorder, however. Scroll down past the results for recommended books that might help you.

Talk about this test on our Psychology Forums. Or take the Million Dollar test, which might cheer you up. Try the new Rate My Life Quiz or the Dating Profile Quiz on our new site, or take the Dante's Inferno Test.



Your Results:

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Moderate	more info | forum
Schizoid:	High	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Very High	more info | forum
Antisocial:	High	more info | forum
Borderline:	Very High	more info | forum
Histrionic:	Moderate	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	High	more info | forum
Avoidant:	Very High	more info | forum
Dependent:	High	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	more info | forum


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Socialanxiety11

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Cat House

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Low 
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## rawfulz

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Paranoid: Low 
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## john kimble

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *Moderate* 
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/paranoid-schizoid/board.html *Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/antisocial-personality/board.html *Borderline:* *Moderate* 
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/borderline-personality/board.html *Histrionic:* *Moderate* 
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/histrionic-personality/board.html *Narcissistic:* *High* 
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/narcissistic-personality/board.html *Avoidant:* *High* 
*Dependent:* *Moderate* 
http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/dependent-personality/board.html *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/obsessive-compulsive/board.html


----------



## Xtraneous

dayum

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## shy girl

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Abhaya

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low	

I knew about the Avoidant tendencies, but hadn't previously suspected Schizotypal. I think my answers a few years ago would have gotten me a "Very High" for the former. I like to think I'm improving.


----------



## Wintergreen

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm pretty crazy, apparently.


----------



## vaness

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Physika

DAmn wtf, I didn't even know what schizoid was until this

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Benjo

*Disorder | Rating*
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High

Wow im sicker as i thought :con


----------



## The Overthinker

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Haha, not too many surprises there...


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Very High	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

Um. 

ETA: How can I be both avoidant and dependent? Unless the avoidant means something else.


----------



## ermor90

I dont know...anything really but is it really necessery or even good to take tests like these, on the internet?? Maybe even counterproductive for good mental development... I dont trust them, myself. I think they probably oversimplify things too much. 

I have done some longer complex personality-tests in therapy that gave me some sinights in some behaviours, but I still dont think of myself as the person that shows in the tests. Its not a mirror.


----------



## Squiggledibble1

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I am happy with my results! It helps me to organize and understand my own behaviour from an 'outsiders' perspective.


----------



## Midna

Code:


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## InThe519

InThe519 said:


> I think I took this test before here, but maybe it was elsewhere, regardless here are my results today:
> 
> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Low
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High





InThe519 said:


> Five months or so later and we have
> 
> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Six months or so later from that and we have

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Midna

Code:


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Hey, not as bad as I expected :boogie


----------



## JenN2791

Oh dear :\


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Kuhle

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Okay then.


----------



## Witchcraft

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Nice!


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Sounds about right.


----------



## LainToWired

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## dist0rt

*Disorder | Rating*

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## shelbster18

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Wow. I must be going really crazy!


----------



## Miriarma

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Moderate	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Low	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Moderate	more info | forum
Borderline:	Moderate	more info | forum
Histrionic:	Moderate	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	High	more info | forum
Avoidant:	High	more info | forum
Dependent:	Moderate	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate	more info | forum


----------



## Aeroflot

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## nairam

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
 Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
 Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
 Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## moonrain

Paranoid- High
Schizoid- Moderate
Schizotypal- High
Antisocial- Low
Borderline- Very High
Histrionic- High
Narcissistic- Moderate
Avoidant- Very High
Dependent- Very High
Obsessive Compulsive- High


----------



## scamp

I don't think I'm schizoid at all

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## The Lost Boy

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*


----------



## riceboy247

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Lupita

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## engram

Finally a test that seems to show realistic results

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Lc786

*Disorder**Rating*Paranoid Personality Disorder:HighSchizoid Personality Disorder:ModerateSchizotypal Personality Disorder:HighAntisocial Personality Disorder:HighBorderline Personality Disorder:Very HighHistrionic Personality Disorder:ModerateNarcissistic Personality Disorder:HighAvoidant Personality Disorder:HighDependent Personality Disorder:Very HighObsessive-Compulsive Disorder:High
-- Take the Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Info -- 


----------



## Lc786

*im high*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## falling down

I'm afraid to even post this damn thing people are going to think I'm psycho when I'm not.


----------



## neverwanna

*results*

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

not so bad i guess, even though i think i'm wayyy more antisocial


----------



## Cipher

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## singequirit

Should I be worried?

*Paranoid:* *High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *High*
*Antisocial:* *High*
*Borderline:* *Very High*
*Histrionic:* *Very High*
*Narcissistic:* *Very High*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## falling down

singequirit said:


> Should I be worried?
> 
> *Paranoid:* *High*
> *Schizoid:* *Moderate*
> *Schizotypal:* *High*
> *Antisocial:* *High*
> *Borderline:* *Very High*
> *Histrionic:* *Very High*
> *Narcissistic:* *Very High*
> *Avoidant:* *Very High*
> *Dependent:* *High*
> *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


lol look at mine, I dunno.


----------



## Citrine

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## cheeseball

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Relz

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

This test must be pretty skewed; while I consider myself pretty messed up, I highly doubt I have most of these.


----------



## GenoWhirl

My results, resulted in getting a Very High and three additional Highs in the categories just great.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: *High*
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: *High*
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: *Very High
*Dependent: *High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## glaucousdreamer

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## letisa

Paranoid:	Moderate
Schizoid:	Moderate
Schizotypal:	Moderate
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Moderate
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

okay, this is very wrong... antisocial = low? honestly? the only thing i agree with is high dependance and very high avoidance.


----------



## con4cyn

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal:	Moderate
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic:	Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_​
Hmmmm, very interesting!  I am nuts after all!


----------



## Luka92

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Mr Mug

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate This should be low
Schizotypal: Moderate This should be low
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate This should be low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High This should be moderate


----------



## Cassabell

oh no, mine is worse then i thought it would be :afr

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizoid:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Antisocial:* *Low*_more info_ | _forum_*Borderline:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Histrionic:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_*Avoidant:* *High*_more info_ | _forum_*Dependent:* *Very High*_more info_ | _forum_*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*_more info_ | _forum_

This bit scares me: *Schizotypal:* *Very High*_more _


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Disorder / Rating

Paranoid: low
schizoid: low
schizotypal: moderate
antisocial: low
borderline: moderate
histrionic: moderate
narcissistic: low
avoidant: very high
dependent: high
obsessive-compulsive: high


----------



## Deserted

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:|


----------



## tanya elizabeth

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I kind of suspected high avoidant/dependent rates *sigh*


----------



## bluebluesplayer

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: High	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Katee

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SweetNSour82

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

mhmm.. :|


----------



## mogely2011

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## kanra

*Really accurate, actually*

Paranoid:	Very High
Schizoid:	Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Moderate
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Sirenz

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schitzotypal: Low
Anti-Social: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ykme

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## LoveMissesG

*Disorder**Rating*Paranoid Personality Disorder:ModerateSchizoid Personality Disorder:LowSchizotypal Personality Disorder:ModerateAntisocial Personality Disorder:LowBorderline Personality Disorder:ModerateHistrionic Personality Disorder:HighNarcissistic Personality Disorder:ModerateAvoidant Personality Disorder:HighDependent Personality Disorder:Very HighObsessive-Compulsive Disorder:Low
-- Take the Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Info -- 


----------



## Opacus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Legz36

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
None of this is a surprise, but it's affirming to know that I get who I am....


----------



## Opacus

LoveMissesG said:


> *Disorder**Rating*Paranoid Personality Disorder:ModerateSchizoid Personality Disorder:LowSchizotypal Personality Disorder:ModerateAntisocial Personality Disorder:LowBorderline Personality Disorder:ModerateHistrionic Personality Disorder:HighNarcissistic Personality Disorder:ModerateAvoidant Personality Disorder:HighDependent Personality Disorder:Very HighObsessive-Compulsive Disorder:Low
> -- Take the Personality Disorder Test --
> -- Personality Disorder Info -- 


waat


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> :afr


*Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate*

Not a bad improvement for six months.


----------



## arnie

Paranoid Moderate
schizoid Moderate
Schizotypal Moderate
Antisocial High
Borderline Moderate
Histrionic Moderate
Narcissitic High
Dependent Moderate
Obsessive Compulsive Moderate


----------



## AbsenceOfSound

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very high
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

:um


----------



## roylee1970

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## jusstme

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Wow!! Didn't see that coming.


----------



## metamorphosis

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Low
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Well, at least I'm not schizophrenic with this test! :b


----------



## Rest or Real?

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Wesses

avoidant very high


----------



## Deserted

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## around the world

well this tests are always like meh for me , cause im preforming the test alone whit no expert on side , but after when i read the info about each of the traits , all makes sense ...

*Quick Summary:*

Paranoid personality disorder is characterized by a distrust of others and a constant suspicion that people around you have sinister motives. People with this disorder tend to have excessive trust in their own knowledge and abilities and usually avoid close relationships. They search for  hidden meanings in everything and read hostile intentions into the actions of others. They are quick to challenge the loyalties of friends and loved ones and often appear cold and distant. They usually shift blame to other people and tend to carry long grudges.
*Symptoms of Paranoid Personality Disorder:*


Unwillingness to forgive perceived insults
Excessive sensitivity to setbacks
Distrustfulness and excessive self-reliance
Projection of blame onto others
Consumed by anticipation of betrayal
Combative and tenacious adherence to personal rights
Relentlessly suspicious


----------



## Daktoria

Code:


Paranoid:		Low	
Schizoid:		High	
Schizotypal:		Very High	
Antisocial:		Low	
Borderline:		Moderate	
Histrionic:		High	
Narcissistic:		High	
Avoidant:		Very High	
Dependent:		High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Unexist

Your Results:
Disorder	Rating
Paranoid:	High
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	High
Avoidant:	High
Dependent:	Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	

I don't think that's very accurate at all.


----------



## fire mage64

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Aaron0

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Robert Copeland

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

hm! I never trust these test, I feel like the answers should be more complex and don't take enough into account. seems more like a generalization


----------



## fallen18

Paranoid: very high 
Schizoid: high 
Schizotypal:high 
Antisocial:Moderate 
Borderline:very high
Histrionic:low
Narcissistic : moderate 
Avoidant: Very high 
Dependent: high 
Obsessive-compulsive: high 

I never really take these test seriously but it's interesting sometimes


----------



## TheReverseKarma

*Disorder Rating*
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I really hope the test is scientifically fake XD


----------



## Secretaz

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Mich123

Paranoid -High
Schizoid - Moderate
Schizotypal -Very high
Antisocial - Moderate
Borderline - Very high
Histronic - Low
Narcissistic -Moderate
Avoidant - Very high
Dependent-Very high
Obessive compulive disorder-Moderate

:blank


----------



## fate77

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## BlackRoseImmortal

First Post!


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Ainoa

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## northsea

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I think I beat everyone.


----------



## around the world

northsea said:


> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> I think I beat everyone.


You wish


----------



## Ohhai

*16 months ago:
**Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Moderate*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *High*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

Now:
**Paranoid:* *Low* *
Schizoid:* *Moderate* *
Schizotypal:* *Moderate* *
Antisocial:* *High* 
*Borderline:* *Low* *
Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate* 
*Avoidant:* *Moderate* *
Dependent:* *Low* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## HarryStanluv25

*Paranoid*: High
*Schizoid*: Moderate
*Schizotypal*: High
*Antisocial*: Low
*Borderline*: Moderate
*Histrionic*: Moderate
*Narcissistic*: Low
*Avoidant*: Very High
*Dependent*: High
*Obsessive*-*Compulsive*: Moderate

...interesting. I wonder what it all means...


----------



## flykiwi

Paranoid: Very high
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

well jeez..


----------



## Blueblur

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

That dependance~


----------



## Skyliner

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## sparky10

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Schizoid:* *High*more info | forum*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Antisocial:* *Low*more info | forum*Borderline:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Histrionic:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Avoidant:* *High*more info | forum*Dependent:* *Low*more info | forum*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## TheOutsider

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Not surprised. Borderline is pretty much ruining my life.


----------



## Cyber Lume

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependant: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I wonder how both my Schizoid and Avoidant scores were High.


----------



## ShyGirl123

Disorder	Rating	Information 
Paranoid:	Very High
Schizoid:	High
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	Moderate
Borderline:	Very High
Histrionic:	High
Narcissistic:	Moderate
Avoidant:	High
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

Hehe somehow this is true 0.o


----------



## A Void Ant

Paranoid: Moderate
 Schizoid: Moderate
 Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High
 Dependent: Very High 
 Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Ivywinds

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Something is not right. xD


----------



## Taylorshane

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

i know im not this much of a psycho lol


----------



## Kascheritt

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: High 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Low 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Pul5ar

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## ShyGirl123

prudence said:


> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent:	High
> Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


I would love to have your score... Mine is embarrassing...


----------



## cafune

Solar Eclipse said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Low
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: Low
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Well, that's... strange. It's always nice knowing that your mental health is beginning to take a nosedive. I dunno what I was expecting though.


----------



## kitshiv01

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Uhm rofl interesting


----------



## ApathyDivine

*
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
*​


----------



## Bunyip

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

.... C: ohp


----------



## EndlessBlu

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## LxHi

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## shyguy09

*Paranoid:* *High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/paranoid.html
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizoid.htmlhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/paranoid-schizoid/board.html*
Schizotypal:* *Very High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html
*Antisocial:* *Low*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/antisocial-personality/board.html
*Borderline:* *Very High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/borderline-personality/board.html
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/narcissistic-personality/board.html*
**Avoidant:* *Very High**
**Dependent:* *High*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/forum/dependent-personality/board.html*
**Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## twentynine

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

hm... i somehow agree with it in some things and others i don't xD


----------



## RoflSaurus

*Cwayzeh.*

*Your Results:*

*Disorder* *| Rating**
Paranoid:* *Very High* *
Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *Very High* *
Antisocial:* *High* *
Borderline:* *Very High* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* *
Narcissistic:* *Moderate* *
Avoidant:* *Very High* *
Dependent:* *Very High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## Deathsmelody

oh wtf

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

i'm gonna go....well something now.....


----------



## Ally Kitty

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## ratbag

Everyone seems to have very high avoidance. I probably do, too.

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

yay


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

How reliable is this test? How many of you are actually diagnosed and taken this test and noticed that the test is accurate? I've done this test now a couple of times on different dates and I get different results most of the time.

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

The thing is I scored very high on dependent before and now I'm scoring low. So I'm pretty confused about that. (And I answer the questions in truth or how I feel at the time so I'm not trying to manipulate the results.) While I do _used_ to feel very dependent I did try and managed to brake that chain. I'm living on my on and can support my own. (Oh irony of being unemployed at the time but I've had jobs before so really not a problem.)


----------



## MushroomGeek

Paranoid:High	
Schizoid:Low	
Schizotypal:Very High	
Antisocial:Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	

oh dear:/


----------



## kytabix

I don't really trust this test, since I've tried it before and it ALWAYS gives different results, but whatever.

*Paranoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Low* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Low* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate* more info | forum


----------



## DiamondNtheRuff

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## TigerRifle1

*Paranoid:* *Low*more info | forum*Schizoid:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Antisocial:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Borderline:* *Low*more info | forum*Histrionic:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Narcissistic:* *Low*more info | forum*Avoidant:* *Very High*more info | forum*Dependent:* *High*more info | forum*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*more info | forum

Do you have a hard time throwing things away, even if they are old and worn out? 
Does anyone know what that question is supposed to indicate?


----------



## kc1895

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
*


----------



## Mirror

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High​
Hmm, avoidant and dependent. Great...


----------



## Tentative

Probably not the most accurate test out there, but...

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline:	Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## kytabix

TigerRifle1 said:


> *Paranoid:* *Low*more info | forum*Schizoid:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Antisocial:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Borderline:* *Low*more info | forum*Histrionic:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Narcissistic:* *Low*more info | forum*Avoidant:* *Very High*more info | forum*Dependent:* *High*more info | forum*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*more info | forum
> 
> Do you have a hard time throwing things away, even if they are old and worn out?
> Does anyone know what that question is supposed to indicate?


That's like me. I feel sorry for inanimate objects, so I can't throw them away. Kind of crazy.


----------



## Kollarbones

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

:um


----------



## laura1991

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Zorenith

*Paranoid:* *Moderate* *Schizoid:* *Low* *Schizotypal:* *Moderate* *Antisocial:* *Low* *Borderline:* *Low* *Histrionic:* *Moderate* *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* *Avoidant:* *High* *Dependent:* *Low* *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## Manning

*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal: Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Low*
*Histrionic:Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *High*
*Dependent:* *Low*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*

The results of these tests are not a valid indication of your condition; the questions are liable to be interperated in different ways, and the responses you may give are too cut and dry, without room for a personal explanation for each.


----------



## weirto

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Low 
Narcissistic: Moderate 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: Moderate 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Ryount45

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Sphinx13j

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## lomayjo

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Low
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoida:	Very High	
Dependent:	High

Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## NoName99

*Paranoid:* *Low
**Schizoid:* *Moderate
**Schizotypal:* *Moderate
**Antisocial:* *Low
**Borderline:* *Moderate**
Histrionic:* *High**
Narcissistic:* *Low
**Avoidant:* *High
**Dependent:* *Very High
**Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

*Histrionic? Dependent? I don't agree.


----------



## NoHeart

I have done that test before so i don't wanna go through it again. I remember my results though.

I came out with High Paranoia, high Schizoid and moderate narccism

The rest was all moderate or low.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *Very High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Low* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Low* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum


----------



## unbreakable damages

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High

Even though these tests aren't accurate, I've always thought I've had some type of OCD.


----------



## Charmeleon

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I'm one messed up dude :boogie


----------



## LittleSister

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Awesome. Lol. A lot of these questions were very general.... 

I am somewhat cold and logical, but also very emotional... It's hard to put a name on that.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Paranoid:	High 
Schizoid:	Moderate 
Schizotypal:	High 
Antisocial:	Low 
Borderline:	Very High 
Histrionic:	Moderate 
Narcissistic:	Moderate 
Avoidant:	Very High 
Dependent:	High 
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate 

How I got 'moderate' on Histrionic is beyond me.


----------



## LapseInSanity

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Younique

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

The test must be broken, I answered honestly and im not highly OCD at all


----------



## Ashley1990

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *Very High*more info | forum*Schizoid:* *High*more info | forum*Schizotypal:* *Very High*more info | forum*Antisocial:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Borderline:* *Very High*more info | forum*Histrionic:* *Very High*more info | forum*Narcissistic:* *Very High*more info | forum*Avoidant:* *Very High*more info | forum*Dependent:* *Very High*more info | forum*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*more info | forum


----------



## arnie

*Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Very High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *High* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Very High* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate* more info | forum


----------



## kismetie

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Low
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
*Avoidant:	Very High	*
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

what can i really say? it's not all that surprising about the avoidant. I'm rather if-y on the other ones because for most of the answers i couldnt give a straight yes or no and had to just pick one when it really was a sometimes or depending on the situation


----------



## Loser Name

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## DiamondSky

*Disorder *
*Rating*
*Information*
*Paranoid: **Very High*
*more info | forum*
*Schizoid: **Moderate*
*more info | forum*
*Schizotypal: **High *(?)
*more info | forum*
*Antisocial: **Low*
*more info | forum*
*Borderline: **Moderate*
*more info | forum*
*Histrionic: **Moderate*
*more info | forum*
*Narcissistic: **Low*
*more info | forum*
*Avoidant: **Very High*
*more info | forum*
*Dependent: **Moderate*
*more info | forum*
*Obsessive-Compulsive: **High*
*more info | forum*​
I'm really not Schizotypal and take that diagnosis with a grain of salt but the Avoidant and Paranoid attributes make sense.

Of course, yes this is an internet quiz, and therefore highly prone to error.


----------



## Cileroot

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

That last one was something new for me ...:roll


----------



## Deserted

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
*Borderline: Very High*
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## SambaBus

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## To22

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## 2StarlessNight

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## kilgoretrout

Not sure if I posted my results before but whatever, here it is.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Dissonance

Previous Test:
Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Retake:

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Borderline: Very High
Avoidant: Very High
Um...ok? I don't think "personality disorders" are real anyway.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Man, I am one messed up programmer! haha


----------



## fallen18

Disorder Rating Information
Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: low
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## frankiemac

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Very High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Very High	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## Beamer

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Wait... what? I already knew I was avoidant; no surprise there. Dependent isn't much of a surprise either. But... schizotypal? :O

"Many believe that schizotypal personality disorder represents mild schizophrenia. "

:'( but but but these are the symptoms:

Odd or eccentric mannerisms or appearance
Superstitious or preoccupied with paranormal phenomena
Difficult to follow speech patterns
Feelings of anxiety in social situations
Suspiciousness and paranoia
Odd beliefs or magical thinking
Appears shy, aloof, or withdrawn to others

I have a lot of those, but only the ones that are shared with social anxiety and Avoidant Personality Disorder. I don't think I have any magical powers... I'm not obsessed with the supernatural (quite a skeptic actually)... maybe a _little_ suspiciousness and paranoia... maybe somewhat odd mannerisms and appearance... people who don't know me often have trouble following what I'm saying, but again I attribute that to my social anxiety as I tend to talk faster than I can think when I'm nervous and mumble as well.

I couldn't really have mild schizophrenia, could I?


----------



## Wreckless

> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


Not what I expected, but I answered very honestly.
What I don't get is that a lot of these contradict themselves.
AM I the only one who got that many high's?
Those questions are a bit silly I think.


----------



## Shikoku

ml">Antisocial</a>:[/TD][TD]Low[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Borderline:[/TD][TD]Low[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Histrionic:[/TD][TD]Moderate[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Narcissistic:[/TD][TD]Low[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Avoidant:[/TD][TD]High[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Dependent:[/TD][TD]Very High[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]Obsessive-Compulsive:[/TD][TD]Moderate[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]
-- Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Information --[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]

That actually seems a lot more accurate than I thought it would be.


----------



## Shikoku

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

^^ that's what it should've been. Can't you edit posts on this forum?


----------



## need4power

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Low
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## burgerchuckie

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Very surprised. Like super.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidance: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive Compulsive: Moderate
:afr
according to them im bat**** insane :afr


----------



## devotchka

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic:	Low
Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

The antisocial low rating is curious, hmm?


----------



## Lune

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High


*sigh*


----------



## AnxietyGirlx

That was quite fun  and I questioned myself...

Here's my results:

Disorder : Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: *Very High*
Antisocial: Low _???????????WT???????????_
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *Very High*
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## mezzoforte

Going to re-take this, because I'm bored.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## AmericanZero

Paranoid: *High*
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: *High*
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *High*
Ob.-Comp.: *High*


----------



## Buzzard

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Very High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## ppl are boring

*Paranoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizoid:* *High*
*Schizotypal:* *Very High*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Moderate*
*Histrionic:* *Moderate*
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate*
*Avoidant:* *Very High*
*Dependent:* *High*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## Parcius

Paranoid:	Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic:	Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant:	Moderate
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Wow...I should be worried. =/

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## lkkxm

Disorder	Rating

Paranoid:	*High*
Schizoid:	*Moderate* 
Schizotypal:	*Moderate* 
Antisocial:	*Low* 
Borderline:	*Moderate* 
Histrionic:	*Low* 
Narcissistic:	*Moderate* 
Avoidant:	*Very High* 
Dependent:	*High* 
Obsessive-Compulsive:	*High*


----------



## MikeW

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## LainToWired

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## InThe519

InThe519 said:


> I think I took this test before here, but maybe it was elsewhere, regardless here are my results today:
> 
> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Low
> Dependent: Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High





InThe519 said:


> Five months or so later and we have
> 
> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: High
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


One year later from my last taking of this test

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

Paranoid: high
Schizoid: moderate 
Schizotypal: moderate 
Antisocial: low
Borderline: very high 
Histrionic: moderate
Narcissistic: moderate 
Avoidant: very high
Dependent: high
Obsessive-Compulsive: high


----------



## arnie

arnie said:


> *Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Very High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *High* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Very High* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate* more info | forum


*Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *
Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum *
Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *
Antisocial:* *High* more info | forum *
Borderline:* *Moderate* more info | forum *
Histrionic:* *High* more info | forum *
Narcissistic:* *Very High* more info | forum *
Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum 
*Dependent:* *Very High* more info | forum *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low* more info | forum

Apparently I'm not borderline anymore.

This test is so bogus.

and the schizotypal thing makes no sense. I have difficulty relating to other because I'm an aspie not because I'm schizophrenic. I don't hear voices. Anyone that score highly really needs to get these confirmed before believing that they have them.


----------



## balaura

*Umm...*

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I don't think this is 100% accurate, but it's not far away either. It only depends on you to know yourself and your mind to really know if they are right.

@arnie: you do not have to be schizophrenic to be schizotypal. Schizotypal is different and you do not have to hear voices, here's a list of schizotypal triats from Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schizotypal_personality_disorder.

You might be schizotypal and be an aspie, they are not mutually exclusive. I scored high although I am always looking for the logical explanation, but I am still paranoid and can't help it. I do agree that the tests are not 100% accurate, they never can, because they need to be more nuanced, and it also depends on us to answer correctly (and answers might change from time to time). Someone was saying also that moderate means almost nothing, if you have high or very high starts to mean something, in which case you still need to see a doctor to confirm if you are worried.

But the test is fun! Or is it?


----------



## iheartkpop

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

HOLY CRAP!!!! THIS IS REALLY BAD. :afr


----------



## PeachyAlice

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

LOL 
For the record, I AM very afraid of being left, thus I get the high dependency rate. However I have no issues actually being alone. It's just the part of losing someone I love from my life. Once I get used to being without them, I have no issues whatsoever being alone


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

*Disorder* *Rating**Information**Paranoid:* *High*more info | forum*Schizoid:* *High*more info | forum*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*more info | forum*Antisocial:* *High*more info | forum*Borderline:* *Low*more info | forum*Histrionic:* *High*more info | forum*Narcissistic:* *High*more info | forum*Avoidant:* *High*more info | forum*Dependent:* *High*more info | forum*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## cafune

Solar Eclipse said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: High
> Schizoid: High
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Moderate
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Moderate
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Last one was only done around three months ago. I'm fairly sure I _am_ somewhat of a schizoid. And I don't consider myself schizotypal... the characteristics just overlapped a lot with anxiety issues and the traits of the other disorders. As for borderline, I don't think it's that bad. And omg, this statement rang true for OCPD, especially for science labs: "They avoid working in teams, believing others to be too careless or incompetent." My lord, the number of messed up lab results I've gotten due to the general incompetence of group members... It can be seriously irritating.


----------



## CristianNC

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Modere
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

I tend to agree on most of them although I don't consider myself as narcissistic person and the avoidance rating maybe a bit off but it's a pretty accurate test.


----------



## moya

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Schizoaffective bipolar with possible ADD/childhood OCD (that went away) and who knows what else I have. So like, I got the schizotypal and borderline symptoms from that. Paranoid too.

HAH. I'm t0t4li kr4zi


----------



## AlazarRamir

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Low	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low	

Well this is encouraging.


----------



## Elixir

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

Pretty bad I guess.....


----------



## sparkle1

*Disorder**Rating*http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/paranoid.html]Paranoid:<font[/URL] color="#f00" face="arial" size="-1">Very Highhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizoid.html]Schizoid:<font[/URL] color="#909" face="arial" size="-1">Moderatehttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html]Schizotypal:<font[/URL] color="#c03" face="arial" size="-1">Highhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/antisocial.html]Antisocial:<font[/URL] color="#009" face="arial" size="-1">Lowhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/borderline.html]Borderline:<font[/URL] color="#909" face="arial" size="-1">Moderatehttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/histrionic.html]Histrionic:<font[/URL] color="#909" face="arial" size="-1">Moderatehttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/narcissistic.html]Narcissistic:<font[/URL] color="#909" face="arial" size="-1">Moderatehttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/avoidant.html]Avoidant:<font[/URL] color="#f00" face="arial" size="-1">Very Highhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/dependent.html]Dependent:<font[/URL] color="#f00" face="arial" size="-1">Very Highhttp://www.4degreez.com/disorder/ocd.html]Obsessive-Compulsive:<font[/URL] color="#f00" face="arial" size="-1">High
-- http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv]Personality Disorder Test[/URL] --
-- http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html]Personality Disorder Information[/URL] -- 


----------



## sparkle1

oops! thought that'd work . Sorry guys ^


----------



## sparkplug74

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

I was quite surprised that I didn't score "Very High" In Avoidant.


----------



## yafit96

Paranoid: moderate
Schizoid: high
Schizotypal:moderate
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: moderate
Narcissistic: low
Avoidant: very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: moderate


----------



## Sierpinski

Disorder	Rating	Information

Paranoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Moderate	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Moderate	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Low	more info | forum
Borderline:	Very High	more info | forum
Histrionic:	High	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	High	more info | forum
Avoidant:	Very High	more info | forum
Dependent:	High	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low	more info | forum


I've had lots of diagnoses, but I'm not aware of being diagnosed as borderline. Should I take this seriously and try to figure out what it means or should I ignore it? In the past, my experience is that diagnoses are distributed randomly and hardly deserve attention.


----------



## ohm

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

I'm suprised that dependent is so high, because I wouldn't consider myself submissive, at least not in actual relationships (romantic and non)


----------



## little e

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## twisterella

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: High	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ravens

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## loneyakuza

Disorder | Rating
*Paranoid: Very High* <- yeah, pretty much
*Schizoid: High* <- seems legit
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
*Narcissistic: High* <- I don't exaggerate my achievements and I don't really seek attention/praise, though
*Avoidant: Very High* <- seems legit
Dependent: Low
*Obsessive-Compulsive: High* <- definitely


----------



## FunkMonk

My latest

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## iNeedtoRelax

Paranoid:	High	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Moderate	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Moderate	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Moderate	more info | forum
Borderline:	Very High	more info | forum
Histrionic:	Moderate	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	Moderate	more info | forum
Avoidant:	Very High	more info | forum
Dependent:	Very High	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate	more info | forum


----------



## mistylake

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## singingangel93

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Smoothie

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:Low	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:Low	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:Low	

Surprised at the Antisocial(should be at least moderate) and the Paranoid,never thought of being


----------



## twilightmoon

I just knew the avoidant would be very high. @[email protected] But everything else I'm surprised at.

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## purplemonkey

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
Hmm.. Not what I thought the results would be.


----------



## AwkBoy

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High 
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## arnie

Does anyone know how accurate this test is? My borderline went from very high to moderate after a few weeks. It seems like a single bad question can make you think you have a disorder with this test.


----------



## sillytilly

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Hmm worse than expected.


----------



## Mlochail

*Paranoid:* *Low*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate*
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate*
*Antisocial:* *Low*
*Borderline:* *Very High *(Fck no!)
*Histrionic:* *Low*
*Narcissistic:* *Low*
*Avoidant:* *Very High *(Expected this, I might actually have it. Sux)
*Dependent:* *Moderate*
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low*

I can be very paranoid though. As I child I was VERY paranoid. I thought people were conspiring against me, people were out to get me, my friends were spies. I eventually asked a teacher at childrens home if she was spying on me. She thought I was playing but I was dead serious.

Even today I can be paranoid. As I came walking home today there was a car about to pass me from behind and my heart started racing because I was thinking he was planning to drive me over and I had to o my best not to jump away... If someone walks towards me in a rather fast pace I will tighten my muscles up in order to prepare and fight, I once almost hit a dude like that while walking to work but luckily he passed me.

My mother was always telling me to NEVER trust a stranger because they always have bad intentions. Yeah I can see where it comes from.


----------



## Noun

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Boring Loser

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Vanden

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Vanden

Vanden said:


> Paranoid:	High
> Schizoid:	Moderate
> Schizotypal:	High
> Antisocial:	Moderate
> Borderline:	Low
> Histrionic:	High
> Narcissistic:	High
> Dependent:	Moderate
> Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


Avoidant:	Very High


----------



## metrokid

Paranoid:	High
Schizoid:	Moderate
Schizotypal:	High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## ShannelTheUgly

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## hrnmhmm

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## darkandempty

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Billius

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## FunkMonk

My latest 

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## WildRose

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## dismiss

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


The high paranoia, histrionic and schizoid features are compliments of my job. Where the social environment is akin to a pressure cooker... I don't exactly thrive in it.


----------



## NoHeart

Paranoid : VERY HIGH
Schizoid : High
Shizotypal: High
Antisocial : Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcisstic: High
Avoidant : High
Dependent : Low
OCD : High


----------



## Strwbrry

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High

I thought OCD would be high, but yeah... Seems I need to see a councellor...


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

My results:
Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## SkullBender

.


----------



## Marakunda

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


Very high schizoid... Wow.


----------



## Jor El

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Sierpinski

Hard for me to cut and paste this right. But "avoidant" was the only category that earned me a "very high."


----------



## G i r l

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## daniz023

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Ha. No one tell my boyfriend about that "histrionic" one. I'll never live it down. :no


----------



## asw12345

paranoid moderate
schizoid moderate
schizotypal moderate
antisocial low
borderline low
histrionic low
narcissistic low
avoidant high
dependent low
obsessive low


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Moderate
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


That's me.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Disorder | Rating Paranoid: Low Schizoid: Low Schizotypal: Moderate Antisocial: Low Borderline: Low Histrionic: Moderate Narcissistic: Low Avoidant: Very High Dependent: Moderate Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

Sorry wonder why the formatting got all weird 

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## awaken7

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

Looks like I'm pretty healthy!


----------



## caughtinthematrix

*Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Low* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Low* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## i just want luv

*Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High*


----------



## Nacreous

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Low
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## Celtics777

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

wow..


----------



## Openyoureyes

*Paranoid:* *Very High*
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* *
Schizotypal:* *Very High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html *
Antisocial:* *Moderate* *
Borderline:* *Very High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/borderline.html 
*Histrionic:* *Low* *
Narcissistic:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/narcissistic.html *
Avoidant:* *Very High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/avoidant.html*
Dependent:* *Very High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate

Awkward:X lol!
*


----------



## Otonashii

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Moderate 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Low 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## SteveD210

Disorder	Rating Information
Paranoid:	Moderate more info | forum
Schizoid:	Low more info | forum
Schizotypal:	High more info | forum
Antisocial:	Low more info | forum
Borderline:	Moderate. more info | forum
Histrionic:	Low more info | forum
Narcissistic:	Low more info | forum
Avoidant:	Very High more info | forum
Dependent:	High more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low	more info | forum


----------



## youngloc

Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Very High	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Low	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Tania I

Paranoid:High 
Schizoid:Moderate
Schizotypal:Moderate
Antisocial:Low
Borderline:Very High
Histrionic:High
Narcissistic:Very High
Avoidant:Very High
Dependent:Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:Moderate

isn't it ironic that most of us are not antisocial but we don't socialize properly.. :/


----------



## ourwater

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Very High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## basuraeuropea

i'm not quite sure that this test is the most accurate diagnostic tool. i mean, people are posting results that are indicative of the likelihood, according to the test, of the taker suffering from multiple personality disorders. it's suspect, i tell you!


----------



## AwkBoy

God, it's even worse since the last time I took it.

Paranoid:	*Very High*
Schizoid:	*High* 
Schizotypal:	*Very High	*
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	*High* 
Avoidant:	*High*
Dependent:	*High* 
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## matmad94

Paranoid: *High*
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: *High*
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: *High*
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: *High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## ballroomblitz

Paranoid: *Very High*
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: *High*
Antisocial: *High*
Borderline:* Very High*
Histrionic: *High*
Narcissistic: *High*
Avoidant: *Very High*
Dependent: *High*
Obsessive-Compulsive:* High*

=/ I disagree with the obsessive-compulsive and narcissistic, and I don't think I'm that paranoid. And isn't "dependent" contradictory to everything else I scored?


----------



## Soliloquitious

*Disorder**Rating*Paranoid:Very HighSchizoid:HighSchizotypal:Very HighAntisocial:HighBorderline:Very HighHistrionic:Very HighNarcissistic:HighAvoidant:Very HighDependent:ModerateObsessive-Compulsive:Moderate
-- Personality Disorder Test --
-- Personality Disorder Information -- 

Yeah.... no that's a bit excessive. I think


----------



## Soliloquitious

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

If someone could delete the above post I'd be much obliged.


----------



## The Crow

*Paranoid: Very High*
*Schizoid: High*
*Schizotypal: Very High*
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
*Avoidant: Very High*
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## remixkilla

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## silent but not deadly

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Very High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Mmm, oops. :hide


----------



## jimjam

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Scary stuff. I saw most of this coming. I usually rank high on schizoid-like behavior, though I don't really see it in myself. Which scares me, because it means I can't recognize my own abnormal behavior... I've been told that before too. I know I have a problem, but I just don't see it myself.

Then again, I found many of the questions very loaded. I am very critical of people, but I am not "quick to judge." That is, I expect the best of people because I believe in them, not that I think they are inferior or not worth my time. I also believe that "weak people" bring their problems on themselves by refusing to improve themselves, but I don't see them as "deserving" of abuse by others. I see it as a cause and effect, and that people should always be looking for ways to improve upon themselves so that they don't get stepped on by others.

The test above would have you believe that I am self centered and antisocial, but that's because they only allow "yes/no" answers to questions that I would answer "only sometimes, but it depends on the circumstances."


----------



## Squiggledibble1

emloughl said:


> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid: Moderate
> Schizoid: Low
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: Moderate
> Narcissistic: Low
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High
> 
> I am happy with my results! It helps me to organize and understand my own behaviour from an 'outsiders' perspective.


Hey guys, just thought I'd re-post my results about a year later.

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low

This is after about 1 year of CBT therapy (for SAD), some family counselling, starting new hobbies, making great new friends, some big life-changes, choices to mend some relationships, and choices to stay away from certain people in my life. It was tough, but I am very grateful for everything I have now, and life continues to get brighter and brighter.

Thanks & Peace for all


----------



## vitaminu100

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low
URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Northern Lights

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* * Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Low* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum
Oh welll


----------



## probably offline




----------



## socialdrugs

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


was not expecting Borderline :um


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## To22

Paranoid:Low	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial: Low	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Moderate	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Interesting, my results seem to be very different from last time. I don't object to the score anywhere besides the dependent area. I don't have any of the symptoms lol..I suppose the questions and interpretation screwed up the score.


----------



## Icestorm

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Histrionic doesn't sound like me at all, but the rest matches up pretty well.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

Did the test again. This time it seems to be spot on. I haven't been online for some time, maybe it helped me being honest to myself. I wonder if I can ever function like a proper human. Probebly not.


----------



## Scorpio90

*Paranoid:* *Low* 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *Low* 
*Antisocial:* *Low* 
*Borderline:* *Low* 
*Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *Low* 
*Avoidant:* *Low* 
*Dependent:* *Moderate* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate
*Seems not really exact to me :-? My communication skill is not bad at all, to be honest, it's good. I just don't like ppl around me, so I isolate myself from them secretly.


----------



## yadx

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Low	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low

suppose this is fairly accurate


----------



## J85HUA

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd

Mr Mug said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Moderate This should be low
> Schizotypal: Moderate This should be low
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Very High
> Histrionic: Low
> Narcissistic: Moderate This should be low
> Avoidant: Very High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High This should be moderate


Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## soupbasket

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ninjagirl965

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High


----------



## BillC

Paranoid Moderate
Schizoid Moderate
Schizotypal High
Antisocial High
Borderline Moderate
Histrionic Moderate
Narcissistic Moderate
Avoidant Very High
Dependent Very High
Obssessive-Compulsive High


----------



## nonameisthename

Oh boy, a quiz that uses vague personality traits in order to determine how crazy you are.

Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependant: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate

Do I win?


----------



## Mani14

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## probably offline

nonameisthename said:


> Oh boy, a quiz that uses vague personality traits in order to determine how crazy you are.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: Very High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

As you can see, I'm pretty messed up...

*Paranoid:* High
*Schizoid:* High
*Schizotypal:* Moderate 
*Antisocial:* Moderate
*Borderline:* Low
*Histrionic:* Low
*Narcissistic:* Low
*Avoidant:* Very High
*Dependent:* Moderate
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* Low


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

Disorder | Rating
Paranoid: High
Schizoid:Low 
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## arnie

Paranoid	||||||||||||||	60%	50%
Schizoid	||||||||||||||	57%	40%
Schizotypal	||||||||||||||	54%	56%
Antisocial	||||||||||||||||	69%	46%
Borderline	||||||||||||||	58%	45%
Histrionic	||||||||||||	48%	52%
Narcissistic	||||||||||	37%	40%
Avoidant	||||||||||||||||||	73%	48%
Dependent	||||||||||||||||	63%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||	33%	45%


(with gf input)


----------



## To22

*Today, 11/3/2014:*

Paranoid | Moderate
*Schizoid | High*
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
*Borderline | High*
Histrionic | Moderate
*Narcissistic | High*
Avoidant | Moderate
_Dependent | Low_
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate

*11/4/2012:*


Zone said:


> _Paranoid:Low_
> Schizoid: Moderate
> _Schizotypal: Low
> Antisocial: Low
> Borderline: Low
> Histrionic: Low_
> Narcissistic: Moderate
> Avoidant: Moderate
> Dependent: Moderate
> *Obsessive-Compulsive: High*


*6/1/2012:*


Zone said:


> *Paranoid:	High	*
> Schizoid:	Moderate
> Schizotypal: Moderate
> Antisocial:	Low
> Borderline:	Moderate
> *Histrionic:	High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: High	*
> Dependent:	Moderate
> *Obsessive-Compulsive:	High*


----------



## blue2

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* 
*Paranoid:* *Very High* more info | forum 
*Schizoid:* *High* more info | forum 
*Schizotypal:* *Very High* more info | forum 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum 
*Borderline:* *Moderate* more info | forum 
*Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum 
*Narcissistic:* *Low* more info | forum 
*Avoidant:* *High* more info | forum 
*Dependent:* *Low* more info | forum 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum

Does this mean I might have paranoid schizophrenia...:afr..thats pretty cool..:yes


----------



## Ladysoul

I didnt get low for anyone of em i must be ****ed up. Then again these tests are way too simplified to actually mean anything imo.


----------



## blue2

Kelebek said:


> I didnt get low for anyone of em i must be ****ed up.


No your fine...:yes


----------



## Ladysoul

blue2 said:


> No your fine...:yes


Thanks dr blue :yes:yes


----------



## bdsm

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High


----------



## SouthernTom

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## SplendidBob

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Very High
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | High
Narcissistic | High
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | High


Personality 'disorders' are stupid though


----------



## jeanny

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High


----------



## Boertjie

Didn't expect this...


Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Very High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High


----------



## 0blank0

Paranoid: moderate
schizoid: moderate
schizotypal: high
antisocial: moderate
borderline: high
histrionic: moderate
narcissistic: low
avoidant: high
dependent: moderate
obsessive-compulsive: moderate


----------



## xcharlottex

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Very High
Anti-Social | Moderate
Borderline | Very High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive - Compulsive | Very High

*That's strange  I can get Avoidant & Borderline , but Obsessive - Compulsive is nothing I'd expect me to have symptoms of...*


----------



## Ellethwyn

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | High
Avoidant | High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## Silere

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
*Avoidant | Very High
*Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low

No surprises for me.


----------



## VagueMemories

> Paranoid: HIGH
> Schizoid: HIGH
> Schizotypal: HIGH
> Antisocial: Moderate(Well atleast I'm not a sociopath)
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: HIGH
> *Narcissistic: VERY HIGH*
> Avoidant: Low
> Dependent: Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive: HIGH


I don't believe in mental disorders but this was a fun test.


----------



## Aribeth

Your Results:

Paranoid:* Very High * 
Schizoid: * High *
Schizotypal:* High *
Antisocial: *Very High*
Borderline: *High * 
Histrionic: *Moderate *
Narcissistic:* High *
Avoidant: *Very High *
Dependent: *Moderate * 
Obsessive-Compulsive:* Moderate


*


----------



## blue2

VagueMemories said:


> I don't believe in mental disorders but this was a fun test.


What do you believe in...? there is no such thing as mental disorders indeed its only called that when people don't fit into societies present mould in a different reality so called "normal" people might become the outcasts....


----------



## BehindClosedDoors

Guys, this test directs you to a book to buy that just so happens to explain these disorders that it says we all meet the criteria for. I clicked a few explanations off to the side and after the first one they all said the same thing and directed me to purchase that book that explains it all. So in other words, they have a vested interest in making people feel like all these things are wrong with them in the hopes they buy their damn book.


----------



## VagueMemories

blue2 said:


> What do you believe in...? there is no such thing as mental disorders indeed its only called that when people don't fit into societies present mould in a different reality so called "normal" people might become the outcasts....


I believe these so called mental disorders are just a way for depressed people to validity their existence via a victim complex.

_Oh look I have blah blah blah personality disorder. Oh look only 1% of the population has this, I'm clearly special maybe I shouldn't kill myself after all. 
_
Aribeth, the poster above you has an interesting avatar. Her avatar is a character named Lisa Rowe from the movie Girl Interrupted. It's about mental disorders and one of the memorable quotes I'll never forget from that movie is..



> _"Lisa thinks she's hot sh*t because she's a sociopath"_


Very telling stuff from the writer.


----------



## bluecrime

Paranoid | High
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Low
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Moderate
Avoidant | High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## burningpile

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
*Borderline | High*
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | Moderate
*Avoidant | Very High*
Dependent | Low
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low



> Avoidant personality disorder is reported to be especially prevalent in people with anxiety disorders, although estimates of comorbidity vary widely due to differences in (among others) diagnostic instruments. Research suggests that approximately 10-50% of people who have panic disorder with agoraphobia have avoidant personality disorder, as well as about 20-40% of people who have social phobia (social anxiety disorder).
> Some studies report prevalence rates of up to 45% among people with generalized anxiety disorder and up to 56% of those with obsessive-compulsive disorder.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## Aribeth

VagueMemories said:


> I believe these so called mental disorders are just a way for depressed people to validity their existence via a victim complex.
> 
> _Oh look I have blah blah blah personality disorder. Oh look only 1% of the population has this, I'm clearly special maybe I shouldn't kill myself after all.
> _.


Why are you on this forum if you don't believe you have Social Anxiety Disorder?


----------



## EGLJ

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Low
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## VagueMemories

Aribeth said:


> Why are you on this forum if you don't believe you have Social Anxiety Disorder?


I like the attention. I realized along time ago that I don't have SAD. I just found more interesting things to do at home.


----------



## Aribeth

VagueMemories said:


> *I like the attention. *I realized along time ago that I don't have SAD. I just found more interesting things to do at home.


What attention? You have 31 posts and your profile has 13 views. lol


----------



## VagueMemories

In a Lonely Place said:


> Like visiting mental health forums, how tragic for you.


I would go to the actual places themselves but they aren't as dramatic as they are in the movies. Atleast here I can pretend they are. :b



Aribeth said:


> What attention? You have 31 posts and your profile has 13 views. lol


Yet I've made enough of a significant impact to have the amazing Aribeth quote me. I'm honored darling.


----------



## VagueMemories

In a Lonely Place said:


> What do you get out of it tho?


Do I need to get something out of it? This is an interesting place, filled with interesting people.


----------



## blue2

VagueMemories said:


> Do I need to get something out of it? This is an interesting place, filled with interesting people.


Yes thats alot of the reason why i can't leave here completely even though I'm alot better than I used to be so many fine people getting discarded by society don't sit right with me...plus i still am pretty lonely when I don't fill my time with workin...I've been thinking about getting a job that takes all my attention and just work my life away...screw being social I was never much good at it anyway...:teeth


----------



## blue2

Buckyx said:


> marketing never worked on me


i think 1950s style marketing would work on me I just love those old ads..


----------



## lockS

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High


----------



## Fairykins

*Paranoid:* High
*Schizoid:* Moderate
*Schizotypal:* High	
*Antisocial:* Moderate
*Borderline:* High
*Histrionic:* Moderate
*Narcissistic:* Moderate
*Avoidant:* High	
*Dependent:* Moderate
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* Low

Hmmm the ones I'm high in are actually pretty accurate...


----------



## pocketbird

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High


----------



## silentstruggle

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


:C


----------



## DefeatSAD

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Moderate
Dependent: Low
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## shyelf

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | High
*Avoidant | Very High*
Dependent | High
*Obsessive-Compulsive | Very High
*

Doesn't surprise me at all lol. I've had my boyfriend's friends ask him if I'm OCD, seriously too, and not in that "oh you're being so OCD" way people go on about haha.


----------



## Mr Bacon

*This test is quite limited.* I'm definitely not a narcissist, since that generally implies an over-inflated self-esteem. I don't have histrionic disorder either. As for paranoid and avoidant, on the other hand, these definitely seem to suit me.
*
Paranoid* | High
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
*Histrionic* | High
*Narcissistic* | High
*Avoidant* | Very High
*Dependent* | Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## Melodic

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Low
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## fungae69

Paranoid | High
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Very High
Histrionic | High
Narcissistic | High
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate

huh... vey unexpected actually...


----------



## Quatermass

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Low
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Low
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Moderate
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate

Obviously, these ratings won't tell much. You need a professional assessment with a background interview, observation of behavior etc. But it's kind of fun. I'm actually diagnosed avoidant. Not sure how I scored "moderate" on antisocial though... :con


----------



## Bearyfluffy

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*A Screwed Up Mess - I.E. - Normal for Me*

I am a mess.
Nothing new.
Someone should lock me up in a looney bin and throw away the key I guess.

Truth be told, I bite the heads off of bats, eat worms for dinner, beat up puppy dogs when I am depressed, and set fires to office buildings when I am bored ( *joking !!!* ).

These tests can really make you seem terrible !

*Paranoid:*
*Very High*

*Schizoid:*
*Moderate*

*Schizotypal:*
*High*

*Antisocial:*
*Moderate*

*Borderline:*
*Very High*

*Histrionic:*
*Moderate*

*Narcissistic:*
*Moderate*

*Avoidant:*
*Very High*

*Dependent:*
*High*

*Obsessive-Compulsive:*
*Very High*


----------



## Jamc89

*Well, this probably looks worse than it actually is.*

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Very High

I don't think I have OCD. And also I thought I was more paranoid than that. I'm maybe no more paranoid than anyone else


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Very High
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Moderate
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | High

Maybe I should go to see a shrink one day.


----------



## DeclanS

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | High
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## MiMiK

*Your Results:*

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information

**Paranoid:* *High* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* *
Antisocial:* *Moderate* 
*Borderline:* *High* 
*Histrionic:* *High* 
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate* *
Avoidant:* *Very High* *
Dependent:* *Moderate* *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Very High*

:|


----------



## waterdude125

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
*Borderline:	Very High* 
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
*Avoidant: High	
Dependent:	High* 
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High	
(Bold are the one's I am diagnosed with)


----------



## East

Paranoid | High
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low

talk about rude


----------



## Setolac

*Disorder	Rating* 
Paranoid:	Low	
*Schizoid:	High	*
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic:	Low	
*Avoidant:	Very High	*
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## Setolac

I read all of the results in this thread and I conclude that I am the best model of someone who has social anxiety and who is avoidant. I scored low on the other unrelated personality disorders.


----------



## gamingpup

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Very High
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Very High
Histrionic | High
Narcissistic | Moderate
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate

Did not realise I was so... Strange?


----------



## Freddio42

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | High

I knew I was avoidant, but I don't know anything about Schizotypal so I'm going to look it up.


----------



## MissKarlie

Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Very High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High


----------



## Andras96

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | High
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Very High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Moderate
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | High


----------



## Stray Bullet

*Paranoid:* *Low* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* 
*Borderline:* *Moderate* 
*Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *Moderate* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## PandaBearx

Paranoid:Very High
Schizoid:High
Schizotypal:High
Antisocial:	Moderate
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:Moderate
Avoidant:Very High
Dependent:Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:Very High

Figures haha


----------



## Mousey9

Sure, i haven't taken one of these test in a long time.



Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Low
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Moderate
Dependent | Low
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low

This is the most normal score i've ever got ha.


----------



## anonomousey

*Paranoid:* *Very High* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *Very High* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Borderline:* *Very High* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* 
*Narcissistic:* *High* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *Very High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Very High*


----------



## Maria Dav

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Moderate
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low

This is interesting...


----------



## norwegianskies

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Moderate
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline:	Very High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent:	Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High

The results honestly surprised me (negatively) :blank


----------



## Raflesia

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | Moderate
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


Wasn't suprised ;p


----------



## mezzoforte

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Moderate
*Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | High*
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Low
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Moderate
*Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High*
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low

I had to look up the difference between Schizoid and Schizotypal:

_"There are many similarities between the Schizotypal and Schizoid personalities. Most notable of the similarities is the inability to initiate or maintain relationships (both friendly and romantic). The difference between the two seems to be that those labeled as Schizotypal avoid social interaction because of a deep-seated fear of people. The Schizoid individual simply feels no desire to form relationships, because they quite literally see no point in sharing their time with others. "_

Interesting. I understand why I got "High" for both now.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

ronindistance said:


> *yay, i'm nucking futs!!!* :um
> 
> *disorder | rating*
> 
> paranoid: Very high
> schizoid: Moderate
> schizotypal: High
> antisocial: High
> borderline: Moderate
> histrionic: Moderate
> narcissistic: High
> avoidant: Very high
> dependent: High
> obsessive-compulsive: High


x d lololololo


----------



## Apathie

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | High
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | High
Avoidant | High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Very High

Wow, not a single Low? This test never happened. #denial/veryhigh
Jokes aside, this test obviously isn't too accurate, so not to be taken too seriously. Like all tests of this kind.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

mezzoforte said:


> Disorder | Rating
> 
> *I had to look up the difference between Schizoid and Schizotypal:
> *
> _"There are many similarities between the Schizotypal and Schizoid personalities. Most notable of the similarities is the inability to initiate or maintain relationships (both friendly and romantic). The difference between the two seems to be that those labeled as Schizotypal avoid social interaction because of a deep-seated fear of people. The Schizoid individual simply feels no desire to form relationships, because they quite literally see no point in sharing their time with others. "_
> 
> *Interesting. I understand why I got "High" for both now*.


Thank you for looking those up, the fact they had "Schizo"- in the beginning made me hella wary to take this test .. I didn't want to score too High in those parts X D .....

But now that I know, Im 99.9% sure it'll rate extremely high in those areas c=


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Low
Schizoid | High
Schizotypal | Moderate
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Moderate
Histrionic | Low
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | High
Dependent | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low


here are mai results c=


----------



## alive but barley breathin

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Apathie said:


> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Wow, not a single Low? This test never happened. #denial/veryhigh
> Jokes aside, *this test obviously isn't too accurate, so not to be taken too seriously. Like all tests of this kind*.


Right. I see it as one of those Teen nick, which princess/swan/fruit are you quizzes. I thought it was kinda off that I even hit moderate on the borderline portion, no offense to anyone that it c=, seeing as my mood is pretty constant unless external conflict (words being said -_- lol, or other outside forces fxcks with my day )or internal conflict(negative train of thoughts ) interrupts my equilibrium.


----------



## Apathie

Sugarslippers said:


> Right. I see it as one of those Teen nick, which princess/swan/fruit are you quizzes. I thought it was kinda off that I even hit moderate on the borderline portion, no offense to anyone that it c=, seeing as my mood is pretty constant unless external conflict (words being said -_- lol, or other outside forces fxcks with my day )or internal conflict(negative train of thoughts ) interrupts my equilibrium.


Yeah, i like to compare these kind of of tests to horoscopes you find in newspapers. They can be indicators, but that's all.
But to be completely honest, i'm not that keen on the concept of "Personality disorders" in themselves.


----------



## Joe the Cat

Hopefully this test is not to be taken too seriously because I am shocked by my results. Got lot of very high and high and few moderate. I guess things happen and you change slowly but surely so you don't see it coming but one day you wake up being someone else.


----------



## CaspianDragon

I took the test, and I think it's very inaccurate. Looking through this thread, I have noticed that more than half of the people are rated above "low" for "Schizoid". I can't imagine that Schizoid is as common as the results suggest. Looking at the results from my test, I can say for a fact that some of them are wrong. 

For instance, it has rated me as moderately Narcissistic, but I know for a fact, I am the complete opposite of Narcissistic.

On the "Dependent" section, it has rated me as low, but I am very dependent on other people. Especially my parents. 

I am very skeptical of the results of this test.


----------



## losthismarbles

I didn't answer several of the questions because I didn't really know what to put lol so hopefully it's not completely inaccurate now. 
I figured I'd post it before I look up what any of it means, because I might not post it if I understand it lol. So here I go.

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Moderate
Schizoid | Low
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Low
Avoidant | High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

Am I too crazy?


----------



## RachRenee

Paranoid | Very High

Schizoid | High

Schizotypal | High

Antisocial | Moderate

Borderline | Very High

Histrionic | Low

Narcissistic | High

Avoidant | Very High

Dependent | High

Obsessive-Compulsive | High



Jesus Christ. Lol.


----------



## Nike7

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid | Very High
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Low
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | High
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | Low
Obsessive-Compulsive | Very High

It's somewhat what I expected.


----------



## animeflower6084

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic:	Low	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate

in my opinion this is really accurate except for antisocial and obsessive-Compulsive other than that pretty accurate in my opinion.


----------



## gloomy

Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Diáfanos

Diagnosing yourself by taking tests is complete bull. Don't box yourself in.


----------



## Vrej

Disorder | Rating
ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

Maybe I should kill myself


----------



## bfs

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | Very High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High

I'M A SICKO IM CRAZY


----------



## forgetmylife

Some questions are really vague... Not sure about the validity of this test.

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## lovableplatypus

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High


----------



## XRik7X

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## Manako

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Low
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## S a m

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Low
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


----------



## kageri

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Low
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Low
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


Hmm... paranoid needs to be lower and avoidant needs to be higher. I'm not sure I see narcissitic really matching either.


----------



## David0603

I agree with all but dependant . now wheres my free straight jacket ??

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Dantehero

i was diagnosed with AVPD,and still the test came negative :sus
*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* *Paranoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *Low* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Borderline:* *Low* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Low* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Dependent:* *Low* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Low* more info | forum


----------



## jonah2k14

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Low
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High


----------



## Quirky

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Very high
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## CavedWolf

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate

Im not sure what i feel exactly.


----------



## UKguy

I find it hard to take this test seriously really, I mean it suggests I have practically everything!

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High


----------



## Quatermass

Well, you shouldn't take it too seriously. If a test like this is to have any relevance, it has to be administered and interpreted by a professional. They will also use a lot of additional information to assess you.


----------



## Mr. Wavey

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Low
*SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | High* -*Schizo? Yikes! How'd that happen?*
*AntisocialDisorder | Moderate* - Surprising, thought that would be higher
BorderlineDisorder | Low
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
*AvoidantDisorder | Very High* lol pretty obvious
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


----------



## TabbyTab

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | Low
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Low
*BorderlineDisorder | High*
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
*NarcissisticDisorder | High*
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High

Well those two bolded are quite concerning


----------



## CRAZYHeart

Paranoid / very high
Schizoid / moderate
Schizotypal / moderate
Antisocial / high
Borderline / moderate
Histrionic / High
Narcissistic / high
Avoidant / very high
Dependent / high
Obsessive-Compulsive / moderate

:sus


----------



## uziq

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Low
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate

^_______^


----------



## Dunmer

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

I am not surprised by this.


----------



## cak

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | High
NarcissisticDisorder | Very High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Low
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

:sus


----------



## Unknown0001

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High

Not surprised


----------



## marsupilami29

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

I am a little surprised with the result


----------



## aveytare

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Low
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## Ruderz

*Paranoid:* _High_ 
*Schizoid:* _Moderate_ 
*Schizotypal:* _High_ 
*Antisocial:* _Moderate_ 
*Borderline:* _Very High_ 
*Histrionic:* _High_ 
*Narcissistic:* _High_ 
*Avoidant:* _Very High_ 
*Dependent:* _Very High_ 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* _High_


----------



## Jamie107

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High :blush


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: High	
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate
Have to admit, I'm surprised


----------



## Radiant Sunsets

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## Andre

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

just depression:

Major Depression: Very High
Dysthymia: Slight-Moderate
Bipolar Disorder: Slight
Cyclothymia: Slight-Moderate
Seasonal Affective Disorder: Very High
Postpartum Depression: N/A
http://www.depressedtest.com/


----------



## BreatheMe1995

Paranoid	|||||||||||||||||| 71%	50%
Schizoid	|||||||||||| 49%	40%
Schizotypal	|||| 15%	56%
Antisocial	|||||||||| 40%	46%
Borderline	|||||||||||||| 60%	45%
Histrionic	|||||||||||||||| 66%	52%
Narcissistic	|||||| 30%	40%
Avoidant	||||||||||||||||||||	89%	48%
Dependent	||||||||||||||||||||	83%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||	34%	45%

http://similarminds.com/cgi-bin/newpd4.pl


----------



## nebulaghost

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | High
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## Amphoteric

*Paranoid:* High
*Schizoid:* High
*Schizotypal:* High
*Antisocial:* Moderate
*Borderline:* Very High
*Histrionic:* Moderate
*Narcissistic:* High
*Avoidant:* Very High	
*Dependent:* Moderate	
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* Moderate

At least borderline's correct.


----------



## kivi

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High


----------



## rockyraccoon

*our Results:*

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* *Paranoid:* *Low* more info | forum *Schizoid:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum *Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Borderline:* *High* more info | forum *Histrionic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum *Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *Dependent:* *High* more info | forum *Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## feverfew

I think I might have posted here years ago, but took it again:

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

Boy, I'm a mess...


----------



## dc634

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Low
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Low
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


----------



## Pessoa

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High


----------



## Depo

Paranoid Disorder | Low
Schizoid Disorder | Low
Schizotypal Disorder | Low
Antisocial Disorder | Moderate
Borderline Disorder | Moderate
Histrionic Disorder | Low
Narcissistic Disorder | Moderate
Avoidant Disorder | Low
Dependent Disorder | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder | Low


----------



## asittingducky

Disorder | Rating

*ParanoidDisorder | Very High*
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
*AvoidantDisorder | Very High*
DependentDisorder | High
*Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High*

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

I'm surprised Dependent wasn't 'very high'. Also I put yes on certain feelings I've stopped having in the last few months just to get the worst possible scenario.


----------



## Booze

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate

Hi everyone, newbie here! I don't understand how I'm not very high in dependent considering Im incapable of making any decision on my own. I knew I would be very high in 
Avoidant....and so would any of the former friends I've had that I totally disappear from and stop talking to lol


----------



## harry26

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Low


----------



## jsmith92

I must have set some record wow

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | High
NarcissisticDisorder | Very High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Squirrelevant

Usually nothing of note pops out aside from AvPD, so I decided to loosen the definition of 'often' or 'frequently' (I'm very strict about my answers) when the behaviours/thoughts involved happen to be particularly disturbing for me.

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | High
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## pudding

Paranoid:	Very High	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Very High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High

lmao this test isnt very accurate :b


----------



## John Energy

uh, yeah. no thanks. lets just say I need to work on some things.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

I am a MESS !!! 
LOL.

Someone lock me up in a psych ward.
I eat babies for breakfast and see pink elephants in my closets.

According to this test I should be swinging from the chandeliers, frothing at the mouth and biting the heads off of bats ! LOL.

I ain't that bad. :no
I do have SA / AvPD though. Always have.
<SIGH>


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Very High
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High



Join the Insane Club ! 
LOL.
We can BOTH take a trip to the looney bin ! :eyes
( Mine was just about like yours )


----------



## Steinerz

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid| Very High
Schizoid| High
Schizotypal| Very High
Antisocial| Moderate
Borderline | Very High
Histrionic| Moderate
Narcissistic | High
Avoidant| Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Moderate


----------



## inerameia

*Paranoid:* *High* 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* 
*Borderline:* *High* 
*Histrionic:* *Low* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Narcissistic:* *Low* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *Very High* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*


----------



## Thedood

As crazy as it sounds (and as old as it makes me sound) I actually took this same test on 7/11/2001 and 7/27/2003! I pulled this off of my old Livejournal.

*Me: 7/11/2001*

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High

*Me: 7/27/2003

*
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Low 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive:Low 

*Me: 2/25/2015
*

Paranoid: Moderate 
Schizoid: Low 
Schizotypal: Moderate 
Antisocial: Moderate 
Borderline: Moderate 
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Roabie

Disorder | Rating

*Paranoid* | Very High
*Schizoid *| Moderate
*Schizotypal* | High
*Antisocial* | Moderate
*Borderline* | High
*Histrionic* | Moderate
*Narcissistic* | Low
*Avoidant* | Very High
*Dependent* | High
*Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder* | Very High

Wonderful.


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Jesus Christ...

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High


----------



## Dre12

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


----------



## Mistymind

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | High
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## MaryJaneHolland

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


----------



## Harbinger1

Paranoid: high
Schizoid: high
Schizotypal: high
Antisocial: moderate
Borderline: high
Histrionic: moderate
Narcissistic: high
Avoidant: very high
Dependent: low
Obsessive-Compulsive: low

this test is bull crap. i don't recognize myself at all in these results


----------



## VeryStrangeMan

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Low
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High


----------



## Venom Boss

*Paranoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *High* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* 
*Borderline:* *High* 
*Histrionic:* *Low* 
*Narcissistic:* *High* 
*Avoidant:* *High* 
*Dependent:* *Low* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Very High
*


----------



## aloneinnumbers

Paranoid | Very High
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Very High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Very High
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | Very High

The narcissistic one got me. Not surprised about the rest..


----------



## Okapi

Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | High	
Antisocial |	Moderate	
*Borderline | Very High*
Histrionic |	High
Narcissistic | High	
*Avoidant | Very High*
Dependent | High	
Obsessive-Compulsive | Low

Wow, borderline comes as a real surprise to me. Avoidant, not so much. I thought I'd get very high on avoidant and dependent.


----------



## Onemansopinion

*Test is OK?*

*Can't say I agree that I am narcissistic or paranoid any more than the average person but the other other moderate score makes some sense. Not the best test, but not the worst either. *



*Your Results:*

*Disorder**Rating**Information**Paranoid:*
*Moderate*more info | forum*Schizoid:*
*Low*more info | forum*Schizotypal:*
*Low*more info | forum*Antisocial:*
*Moderate*more info | forum*Borderline:*
*Low*more info | forum*Histrionic:*
*Low*more info | forum*Narcissistic:*
*Moderate*more info | forum*Avoidant:*
*Low*more info | forum*Dependent:*
*Low*more info | forum*Obsessive-Compulsive:*
*Low*


----------



## metagens

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | Very High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Very High
AvoidantDisorder | Moderate
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

4 very high ratings... and narcissistic wow


----------



## Asty

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High

Uh. Yeah. I get the Borderline and the Avoidant being very high, that makes sense. The obsessve-compulsive though.. that's weird. And I don't know what Schizoid is really.


----------



## Rachelchloe

ParanoidDisorder | Low
SchizoidDisorder | Low
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | High
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High


----------



## cmw7306

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Moderate
Antisocial:	High	
Borderline:	Moderate
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	Low	
Avoidant:	High	
Dependent:	Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## Nguoiviet

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High


----------



## andy1984

may as well post it since i did it. results seem fairly meaningless though.

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Moderate
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | Low
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Low
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate

The borderline made me laugh, didn't expect that.


----------



## VisualAttraction

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Low	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High

Um...


----------



## smop95

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Low
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | High
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

Not sure about the schizo-stuff. I don't think that fits me.


----------



## lonerchick

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | Low
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Moderate


----------



## mysterymachine

*Paranoid:* *Very High* 
*Schizoid:* *High* 
*Schizotypal:* *Very High* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* 
*Borderline:* *High* 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* 
*Narcissistic:* *High* 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* 
*Dependent:* *Moderate* 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High*


----------



## Brawk Shady

Paranoid:High	
Schizoid:Moderate	
Schizotypal:Moderate
Antisocial:Moderate	
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic:Moderate	
Narcissistic:Moderate	
Avoidant:High	
Dependent:Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:Very High


----------



## Thanatar18

My results:


Code:


[COLOR=Green]Paranoid:[/COLOR] [COLOR=RoyalBlue]Low[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Schizoid:[/COLOR][COLOR=RoyalBlue] Low[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Schizotypal:[/COLOR] [COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Antisocial:[/COLOR] [COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Borderline:[/COLOR] [COLOR=Red]Very High[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Histronic:[/COLOR] [COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Narcissistic: [/COLOR][COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Avoidant:[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange][COLOR=DarkOrange]High[/COLOR][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Dependent:[/COLOR] [COLOR=Purple]Moderate[/COLOR]
[COLOR=Green]Obsessive-Compulsive: [/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrange]High[/COLOR]

Makes sense, after looking up what most of those stuff mean I guess.
And I suppose "moderate" narcissistic works too as I'm both a self-hater and narcissistic at the same time...


----------



## Pennywise

*Your Results:*

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information*

*Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum
*Schizoid:* *Very High* more info | forum
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* more info | forum
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum
*Borderline:* *Low* more info | forum
*Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum
*Narcissistic:* *High* more info | forum
*Avoidant:* *Low* more info | forum
*Dependent:* *Low* more info | forum
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate*

I didn't expect to be so high on the paranoid or the narcissistic sections. Everything else seems pretty accurate though.


----------



## WhispersWithWolf

Disorder | Rating
ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | High
SchizotypalDisorder | Moderate
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | Moderate
AvoidantDisorder | High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High


----------



## wrongguy

I hope this test isn't accurate


----------



## wrongguy

Paranoid: very high
Schizoid: high
Schiotypal: moderate
Antisocial: moderate
Borderline: high
Histrionic: high
Avoidant: very high
Dependent: very high
Obsessive compulsive: high

This scares the s**t out of me. I hope it's wrong. Now I have to research all these.


----------



## ilsr

Paranoid | Very High
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | Very High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Moderate
Avoidant | Very High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder | Very High


shooot.. scares me too.


----------



## wrongguy

Looking at a bunch of other ones and their comments it looks like it's a pretty cheesy test.


----------



## Zhade

Paranoid: Moderate	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Moderate	
Histrionic:	Low 
Narcissistic: Low 
Avoidant: High 
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## Overthinker80

Disorder	
Paranoid:	Low	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:


----------



## Halloweenhead

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## EndlessBlu

I just took this test again and now my schizoid score is higher than my avoidant score.


----------



## SummerRae

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Very High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | High
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Very High
NarcissisticDisorder | Very High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Very High

I already knew this...
Wait what is histrionic?


----------



## carolina3298

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Moderate	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate


----------



## malfunctioningz

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizoidDisorder | Low
SchizotypalDisorder | Low
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | High
HistrionicDisorder | Low
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | Low


----------



## mytoes

Oh dear... I probably shouldnt have taken this

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidDisorder | High
SchizoidDisorder | Moderate
SchizotypalDisorder | Very High
AntisocialDisorder | Moderate
BorderlineDisorder | Very High
HistrionicDisorder | Moderate
NarcissisticDisorder | High
AvoidantDisorder | Very High
DependentDisorder | High
Obsessive-CompulsiveDisorder | High


----------



## BuggingMe

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Very High	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Low
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent: Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Low


----------



## anxiousanddepressed

*Results of my test*

Hi,

I took the personality disorder test, which was very cool and I'd like to share my results:
*Your Results:*

*Disorder* *Rating* *Information* 
*Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum 
*Schizoid:* *Low* more info | forum 
*Schizotypal:* *High* more info | forum 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info | forum 
*Borderline:* *Very High* more info | forum 
*Histrionic:* *Low* more info | forum 
*Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info | forum 
*Avoidant:* *High* more info | forum 
*Dependent:* *High* more info | forum 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *Moderate* more info | forum


----------



## hiraeth

Interesting!

Paranoid: Low	
Schizoid: Low	
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: Low	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent:	Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Neptune

our Results:

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Low	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Low	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Low	more info | forum
Borderline:	Low	more info | forum
Histrionic:	Low	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	Low	more info | forum
Avoidant:	Low	more info | forum
Dependent:	Low	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## LoveMissesG

DisorderResultParanoidPersonalityHighSchizoidPersonalityModerateSchizotypalPersonalityHighAntisocialPersonalityModerateBorderlinePersonalityVery HighHistrionicPersonalityModerateNarcissisticPersonalityHighAvoidantPersonalityVery HighDependentPersonalityHighObsessive-CompulsivePersonalityModerateTake the Personality Disorder Test --
-- $linkText2 -- 


----------



## nitepaws

ParanoidPersonality | Very High
SchizoidPersonality | Very High
SchizotypalPersonality | Very High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | High
NarcissisticPersonality | High
AvoidantPersonality | High
DependentPersonality | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Moderate


I was diagnosed as Avoidant a year ago. Also, I don't understand how life experiences makes you mentally ill. These are facts of life not some chemical imbalance. I guess there is depression, and then there is just bad luck. I'm not paranoid, I've just been **** on by everyone.


----------



## Wylini

Paranoid: Low
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High

Huh.


----------



## Seegan

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | High
SchizoidPersonality | High
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | High
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Very High

I'm not surprised. Doctors have told me I may have very mild schizo-affective disorder/schizophrenia/asperger's/autism/obsessive compulsive. I have so many symptoms and since mental illness symptoms seem to interlap, *They can never agree on one!*

I'm very paranoid and feel like eyes are on me 24/7 even when I'm alone. I was quite surprised that my antisocial category is only moderate though.


----------



## azicoor

Disorder	Rating	Information
Paranoid:	High	more info | forum
Schizoid:	Moderate	more info | forum
Schizotypal:	Very High	more info | forum
Antisocial:	Moderate	more info | forum
Borderline:	High	more info | forum
Histrionic:	High	more info | forum
Narcissistic:	Moderate	more info | forum
Avoidant:	Very High	more info | forum
Dependent:	High	more info | forum
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Were

i took the test 10 years ago in august 2005 too, these were my results, i found them at another forum(not a sa forum), i didn't change much.

Paranoid: Very High click for info 
Schizoid: Moderate click for info 
Schizotypal: High click for info 
Antisocial: Low click for info 
Borderline: Low click for info 
Histrionic: Low click for info 
Narcissistic: High click for info 
Avoidant: Very High click for info 
Dependent: High click for info 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High click for info

my new results: 
*Paranoid:* *High* more info | forum *
Schizoid:* *High* more info |forum *
Schizotypal:* *Moderate* more info | forum
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* more info |forum
*Borderline:* *Low* more info |forum
*Histrionic:* *Low* more info |forum *
Narcissistic:* *Moderate* more info |forum 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* more info | forum *
Dependent:* *High* more info |forum *
Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* more info | forum

my avoidance got worse in years though and i think i should have scored very high in schizoypal. actually my results were a bit different in another test so these tests aren't that accurate.


----------



## Jammer25

Paranoid: High
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: High
Histrionic: Low
Narcissistic: High
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive: Very High


----------



## kittycatwindow

*Paranoid | High
Schizoid | Moderate
Schizotypal | Very High
Antisocial | Moderate
Borderline | High
Histrionic | Moderate
Narcissistic | Moderate
Avoidant | High
Dependent | High
Obsessive-Compulsive | High*

oops?


----------



## catwizard

Paranoid -- Low
Schizoid -- Moderate
Schizotypal -- Very High
Antisocial -- Moderate
Borderline -- High
Histrionic -- Moderate
Narcissistic -- Moderate
Avoidant -- Very High
Dependent -- Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive -- Low

hmm....


----------



## conqueror2000

*Disorder	
*Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Junebuug

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	Moderate	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## Nike7

Nike7 said:


> Disorder | Rating
> 
> Paranoid | Very High
> Schizoid | Moderate
> Schizotypal | Very High
> Antisocial | Moderate
> Borderline | Low
> Histrionic | Moderate
> Narcissistic | High
> Avoidant | Very High
> Dependent | Low
> Obsessive-Compulsive | Very High
> 
> It's somewhat what I expected.


I posted this about 6 months ago, so I wanted to see what has changed. Here was the result:
Disorder | Rating

Paranoid Personality | High
Schizoid Personality | Moderate
Schizotypal Personality | High
Antisocial Personality | Moderate
Borderline Personality | Low
Histrionic Personality | Moderate
Narcissistic Personality | High
Avoidant Personality | Very High
Dependent Personality | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive Personality | Very High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html

I think most of it changed for the better, but some areas still need improvement.


----------



## PandaRabies

*God Help me lol*

ParanoidPersonality | Very High
SchizoidPersonality | Low
SchizotypalPersonality | Very High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Very High
HistrionicPersonality | Moderate
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Very High


----------



## Jennifer456

Paranoid:Moderate
Schizoid:Low
Schizotypal:Low
Antisocial:	Moderate
Borderline:	High
Histrionic:	Very High
Narcissistic:Very High
Avoidant:High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	High


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Paranoid-Personality | High
Schizoid-Personality | Moderate
Schizotypal-Personality | High
Antisocial-Personality | Moderate
Borderline-Personality | Very High
Histrionic-Personality | High
Narcissistic-Personality | High
Avoidant-Personality | Very High
Dependent-Personality | High
Obsessive-Compulsive-Personality | Very High

Judging from this, I'm quite extreme in general. lol.


----------



## MissKarlie

Paranoid: High	
Schizoid: Very High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: High
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: High
Dependent:	Low
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## SouthWest

Paranoid: High 
Schizoid: Low
Schizotypal: Low 
Antisocial: Moderate
Borderline: Moderate
Histrionic: Moderate 
Narcissistic: Low
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## teopap

*Paranoid:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/paranoid.html 
*Schizoid:* *Moderate* 
*Schizotypal:* *Moderate* 
*Antisocial:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Borderline:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Histrionic:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Narcissistic:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Avoidant:* *Very High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Dependent:* *Moderate* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html 
*Obsessive-Compulsive:* *High* http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/schizotypal.html


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

I've done this test too often now. I don't think it's a good test. Only yes or no answers. And some questions I can't truthfully answer yes or no. In social situations I'm okay when I'm around my friend whom I know well. But around strangers or places where I don't know a lot of people I struggle. But the test does not have room for these kind of specific answers.


----------



## kam21

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | High
SchizoidPersonality | Low
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | High
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | High


----------



## StoopGirl

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | High
SchizoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizotypalPersonality | Moderate
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | High
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Very High

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## Aishu19

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | Very High
SchizoidPersonality | High
SchizotypalPersonality | Moderate
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Moderate
HistrionicPersonality | Moderate
NarcissisticPersonality | High
AvoidantPersonality | Moderate
DependentPersonality | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Low

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

ParanoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizoidPersonality | High
SchizotypalPersonality | Moderate
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | Low
NarcissisticPersonality | Low
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Moderate


----------



## Memories of Silence

ParanoidPersonality | Low
SchizoidPersonality | Low
SchizotypalPersonality | Moderate
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Low
HistrionicPersonality | Low
NarcissisticPersonality | Low
AvoidantPersonality | Moderate
DependentPersonality | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | High


----------



## Jhp78

I think I just discovered I'm a whole new level of crazy - 

Paranoid:	Very High
Schizoid:	High
Schizotypal:	High
Antisocial:	Moderate
Borderline:	Very High
Histrionic:	Moderate
Narcissistic:	Moderate
Avoidant:	Very High
Dependent:	Very High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Low


----------



## IrishDoll

I can't copy the results here for some reason..... But omg... Im a mess according to this quiz:blank


----------



## 58318

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | High
SchizoidPersonality | High
SchizotypalPersonality | Moderate
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | Low
NarcissisticPersonality | Low
AvoidantPersonality | High
DependentPersonality | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Moderate


----------



## mike91

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | High
SchizoidPersonality | High
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Very High
HistrionicPersonality | Moderate
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Moderate

URL of the test: http://www.4degreez.com/misc/personality_disorder_test.mv
URL for more info: http://www.4degreez.com/disorder/index.html


----------



## crescentmoon

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: High	
Schizotypal: High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline:Moderate	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic:Moderate
Avoidant:High	
Dependent:	High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## ladyscuttle

Paranoid:	Moderate	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal:	High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Low	
Histrionic:	High	
Narcissistic:	High	
Avoidant:	Moderate	
Dependent:	Low	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


Well... that was fun.


----------



## iCod

Wow...


----------



## Gamer85

*There's something wrong with this*

This is crap. Not what I was expecting.

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | High
SchizoidPersonality | High
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Low
HistrionicPersonality | Moderate
NarcissisticPersonality | Low
AvoidantPersonality | High
DependentPersonality | Low
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Low

After reading about what "schizoid personality", I guess it makes sense.


----------



## MetalheadFurry

Paranoid:	Very High
Schizoid:	Low	
Schizotypal:	Moderate	
Antisocial:	Moderate
Borderline:	High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic:	Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	High
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Moderate


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

Disorder	Rating	
Paranoid: High	
Schizoid:	High	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline: High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: Low	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent: Moderate	
Obsessive-Compulsive: Moderate	

Well then.


----------



## Bbpuff

So apparently I took this test and posted my results on here in 2010 when I was 13 years old. These are my current results.


Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Very High
HistrionicPersonality | Moderate
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Low

and these are my results from 2010.

Paranoid: Moderate
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High 
Antisocial: Low
Borderline: Very High
Histrionic: Moderate
Narcissistic: Moderate
Avoidant: Very High
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> Disorder | Rating
> Paranoid: Very High
> Schizoid: Very High
> Schizotypal: Very High
> Antisocial: High
> Borderline: Moderate
> Histrionic: High
> Narcissistic: High
> Avoidant: High
> Dependent: High
> Obsessive-Compulsive: High


Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | Very High
SchizoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Very High
HistrionicPersonality | High
NarcissisticPersonality | High
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Very High

I have more very highs than you. hahah. I don't know how accurate this is though.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

Paranoid:	High	
Schizoid:	Moderate
Schizotypal: Moderate	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: High	
Histrionic: Moderate	
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent: High	
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## IllmaticJJ

Disorder | Rating

ParanoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizotypalPersonality | Moderate
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | Moderate
HistrionicPersonality | Low
NarcissisticPersonality | Low
AvoidantPersonality | High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Moderate

Exactly what I expected too. Sigh...


----------



## teenage wildlife

ParanoidPersonality | High
SchizoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | High
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | Very High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | High


----------



## Estillum

I question the validity of these sort of things, not the quiz but the concept of "personality disorders" in general. Why is it when I change my gender to male my Schizotypal goes from high to very high? and why does saying I don't care for rules overmuch automatically mean I'm a deviant who must be reprogrammed? The way the questions are stated anything from disobeying the speed limit to stooping a someone who is legally allowed to come in your house and kill your dog for no reason is equally "antisocial" under the blanket heading of ambivalence towards the law. It all reeks of attempting to force categorization of something that can't so easily classified. It's not so black and white.


----------



## librarycat

High Avoidant here as well, otherwise moderate to low


----------



## ChaosKitty

ParanoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizoidPersonality | Low
SchizotypalPersonality | Moderate
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | High
NarcissisticPersonality | Moderate
AvoidantPersonality | High
DependentPersonality | High
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Low


----------



## Yuuko

ParanoidPersonality | Very High
SchizoidPersonality | Moderate
SchizotypalPersonality | High
AntisocialPersonality | Moderate
BorderlinePersonality | High
HistrionicPersonality | Moderate
NarcissisticPersonality | High
AvoidantPersonality | Very High
DependentPersonality | Moderate
Obsessive-CompulsivePersonality | Very High

I haven't thought of myself as a narsistic person before o___o Maybe I need to reconsider some of my values a bit.


----------



## df1508

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Moderate	
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial:	Moderate	
Borderline:	Very High	
Histrionic:	Moderate	
Narcissistic: High	
Avoidant:	Very High	
Dependent:	Very High	
Obsessive-Compulsive:	Very High


----------



## Slothy72

Paranoid: Very High	
Schizoid: Moderate
Schizotypal: Very High	
Antisocial: Moderate	
Borderline: Very High	
Histrionic: High
Narcissistic: Moderate	
Avoidant: Very High	
Dependent: High
Obsessive-Compulsive: High


----------



## Fenn

Disorder | Rating

Paranoid Personality | High
Schizoid Personality | Moderate
Schizotypal Personality | Moderate
Antisocial Personality | Moderate
Borderline Personality | High
Histrionic Personality | Low
Narcissistic Personality | Low
Avoidant Personality | Very High
Dependent Personality | Moderate
Obsessive-Compulsive Personality | Very High

Can definitely see Avoidant Personality. In fact, I've kind of already convinced myself that I most likely have AvPD because of some inconsistencies with SA, but haven't been able to get diagnosed. I guess Obsessive-Compulsive makes sense, too. I have been a little obsessed with making myself look perfect recently, though it hasn't interfered with anything too much. I just end up taking longer to get ready for the day.


----------

